# Conquer Debt Year Round



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday 
February  8  


The only way to have money left over every month is to spend less than you make. You don’t need software programs or financial advisors to achieve this. 

Don't fall for slick commercials promising to show you how to pay off debt faster with their "program." These companies just want your money. 

You bring home $3,000 a month, but need an extra $1,000? Live on $2,000. You don't need software to tell you this.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday February 9  

Writing off loan interest at tax time takes the sting out of debt but it's still paying to use someone else’s money. Pay off the loan and if you still need a deduction that badly, give to charity. 

Think about it. $10,000 in home mortgage interest times your taxable rate equals a number. Using 30% as the tax rate, the scenario above means you pay in $10,000 to get $3,000 back. But, you're still out $7,000!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday 
February  
10  


An emergency fund is three to six months of living expenses in a separate never-to-be-used account. This isn't a credit card nor is this money to be mixed in with other accounts. 

Having an emergency fund is critical to a financial plan. Don't be lulled into thinking a credit card with a high limit can suffice as this fund. 

If a true emergency occurs you don't want to be taking on more debt do you?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday 
February  11  


There is no such thing as good or bad financial debt. Debt is debt. While deducting loan interest may help a bit come tax time, you are still slave to the lender until you pay it off. 

A sensible home loan is the only acceptable loan as it buys you shelter and  MAY appreciate in time. However, don't be lulled by the interest rate deduction and keep this debt forever.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday  February 12  

Remember, seven out of 10 households live paycheck to paycheck so you probably won’t find many people who agree with this calendar’s intent. 

I'm struck by the fact most people want to be debt-free and talk a lot about getting there. Yet studies show that 70% of the population lives check to check, carries an average of $9,000 in credit card debt, and doesn't budget. 

Which are you going to be from this day forward?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday February 13  


If you pay down a 20% credit card you make immediately 20% on that investment. Do it today. 

Too many worry about returns on investments when they have debt. If you have debt every dollar you pay against that debt is an immediate return on that dollar equal to the interest rate of that debt. 

This is the only investing you should be doing if you're in debt.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday February 14  


Keeping your family in debt is not a good Valentine's Day gift. Show them how you really feel and begin to get them out of debt today. 

Stop being selfish. If you and yours are in debt, you are limiting your family's options and putting their future in danger. Change your behavior toward debt and your family will be changed forever.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday February 15  

You should set the best example possible for your kids. Paying cash in front of them is a good start. 

Teach your children early that money really is something that takes work to acquire and work to keep, and that once it is spent that particular dollar is gone. 

It's hard to reinforce this belief, however, if the kids see the same old credit card being pulled out again and again.


----------



## Pushrod

Great stuff, keep it coming.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday February  16  

Promise yourself that you will never use a credit card again. After that it’s pretty easy to take a pair of scissors to them. 

Cash is your best defense against what life throws at you, not a piece of plastic. Build an emergency fund to ward off life's problems and remove those credit cards from your life. 

Make a vow to never borrow money again . . . ever!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday February 17  

You are responsible for showing your kids how to have it better than you had it. You are not responsible for financing their over-the-top lifestyles or buying them out of their problems. You aren't helping them if you do. 

What lesson will they learn if Mom and Dad keep rescuing them? They'll learn that Mom and Dad will keep rescuing them and milk it for all it's worth.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday February 18  

Don’t cash in a 401K, or any other retirement fund, early. You can kiss 40% of your money goodbye. 

However, it makes little sense to keep a non-retirement account around if you have debt. Cash out the non-retirement account and pay down your debt. Any loss you take by doing so will be negated by the gain you make by paying on your debt.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday February 19  

Don’t ever pay for something you can get for free or with a little bit of effort. Scholarship lists come to mind. 

Be very wary of those soliciting your business. Many times they are selling information that is available to you if you put forth an effort to look.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday February 20  

I have yet to hear a debt-free person talk about missing the days of being in debt or talk about wanting to get back into debt.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday February 21  

I cannot tell a lie. Debt is dumb! 

Happy Presidents Day!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday February 22  

The whole purpose of lending money is to make a profit from that act. It takes someone like you borrowing money to make this business plan effective. 

Refuse to participate in this business model. Credit cards, car loans, store cards are the tools businesses use to get you to overpay for things. Don’t play into their hands. 

It's the game of business trying to get your money. Who is winning in your life?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday February 23  

The last thing you need on your mind in a doctor’s waiting room is how to pay for whatever comes next. 

Health insurance is a must have, and having money set aside for services not covered by insurance allows you to focus on your health, not the cost of getting well. 

Health worries combined with money worries only impede the healing process.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday February 24  

Christmas is 10 months away. It happens the same time every year. 

If you start today putting $30 a month into a savings account you will have $300 to spend for Christmas. If you need more than that you put aside more. 

Remember that Christmas is not about how much money you spend on each person. Next December it is not okay to use a credit card just because it's Christmas. Start planning today!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday February 25  

I didn't say never get a home or a very minimal student loan. What I said was neither loan needs to be around forever. 

Too many people put off owning their education or homes. Maybe it is because no one ever told them it's ok to own both outright. 

Attack the student loan right after graduation and be sensible when buying a house. Neither loan was designed to be with you forever.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday February 26  

How often do you say to yourself, “Things were different moneywise way back when?” No they weren’t. 

I get my advice from Grayhairs and Millionaires, neither of which talk about getting rich from credit card company schemes, from leased cars, or from interest-only mortgages that work out only if the house goes up in value. 

No, Grayhairs and Millionaires talk about not spending what you don't have. Pretty simple, really.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday February 27  

Life insurance needs to cover only your individual situation. Don’t be talked into buying more than you really need should something happen to you. 

If you live your life using good financial sense, by the time you reach your 50’s you won’t need life insurance at all. You will be self-insured by then.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday February 28

Live your financial life based on reality. You can fool everyone else with “stuff” but you can’t fool yourself or your calculator. 

Following the rule that income minus outgo is what you have to spend. Writing down what you spend. Planning what you are going to spend. Owning all you have outright. 

These are status symbols that matter. Don't get caught up in the fake symbols others see.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday March 1  

If you use cash you always know where you stand financially. No mystery there. 

Studies show those who use credit cards, even debit cards, spend more than those who use cash. The idea is that you are more aware of what you spend if you actually see it leaving your hands. 

You also set a good example for your children. If they see you using plastic what behavior will they think is acceptable when it is their turn?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday March 2

Do you really want to go to a job every week to make money you've already spent? No fun there. Get ahead of this one, your sanity depends upon it. 

If you buy on credit you are promising to pay with future dollars you will someday earn. 

If you use cash you will pay with dollars you have already earned. 

This concept alone should make you rethink purchases you were considering making using credit.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday March 3  

Utilities aren't forced upon you. They are choices. 

You don’t have to have running water, electricity, hot water, heat. These are services most people pay for because they like to be warm, washed, and otherwise comfortable. So, quit complaining about how much they cost. 

Complaining should be saved for your debts.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday March 4  

You are the only one who really cares about your own finances. So quit waiting around for someone else to come up with solutions to fix your problems. 

Money is one of the easiest problems to solve. If you want to have more money you need to earn more. If you want to have less debt you need to pay back those you owe.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday March 5  

Do your own research. Finance is really very simple. Don’t let others who create financial schemes or give financial advice for their own livelihood confuse things. 

The world of money has its own unique language but it all comes down to a basic principle, "Don't spend what you don't have!"


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday March 6  

Subscribe to the “same as cash” program all the time. How? Use cash, that’s how. 

Using cash as your personal financial barometer is a good measure (pun intended) as to what you can and can't afford. If you have the cash you can afford it. If you do not . . . you get the idea.


----------



## Rommey

ProfMoneyWise said:


> Conquer Debt Year Round
> Tuesday March 1
> 
> If you use cash you always know where you stand financially. No mystery there.
> 
> Studies show those who use credit cards, even debit cards, spend more than those who use cash. The idea is that you are more aware of what you spend if you actually see it leaving your hands.
> 
> You also set a good example for your children. If they see you using plastic what behavior will they think is acceptable when it is their turn?



There are times using a credit card can work towards your advantage. Two examples:
1. Our driving habits are generally set and between my wife and I, we need to fill up roughly the same amount of times every month. Our gas buying habits wouldn't change much (if at all) if we used cash vs. credit card. The card we use gives us 5% back every month; there is zero interest since we pay the bill every month and there is no annual fee. We make money by using the card.
2. A few years ago we needed to replace our furnace and air conditioner at our house. Instead of writing a check to the HVAC company, I used my Amex card and received enough points for two round trip tickets. I wrote a check to Amex at the end of the month...again no interest paid.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday March 7  

Don't buy a home as an investment. Buy it to be your home. If you happen to make money on it someday that's a plus but you have to like, and be able to afford, where you live first. 

Too many homebuyers are talked into buying more home than they can afford because they constantly hear it referred to as an investment. Then they end up in foreclosure because they let someone else tell them what to do with their money.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday March 8  

Our grandparents didn't spend what they didn't have. They weren't constantly bombarded with credit offers either. 

They paid their own way throughout their lives, and when the end came they owned what they had outright and didn't owe a soul. How are you going to go out?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday March 9  

You flat out owe it to your family to keep them out of debt. 

No excuse works here.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday March 10  

While a sensible home mortgage is the only kind of debt you should ever have, it is not meant to be kept forever. 

Debt is debt regardless of a good interest rate or whether you can deduct that interest at tax time. 

Remember: Home loans should be 15-year fixed mortgages and the total principal, interest, tax, insurance (PITI) and HOA payment (PITI+HOA) shouldn't exceed 25% of your take-home pay.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday March 11  

Pay cash and watch the reaction of the checkout clerk. 

It's sad, but paying cash has become such an oddity the simple act can prompt confused looks and head shakes. 

Those who use cash are more likely to spend less than those who use plastic. Studies show even debit cards tend to make buyers spend more than they planned. 

Cash only. Try it.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday March 12  

If you are debt-free you own what you have. Unless you've paid for it in full, you don't own it. 

Do you like wearing rented clothes, walking in other people's shoes, driving someone else's car, using other people's money to eat? This is what you're doing if you live on credit cards. 

People who are debt-free value things they own much more than those who are not.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday March 13

It doesn't matter how much sense it makes to lend kids money. Do them a favor and DON'T do it. 

For example. Grandpop loans his grandson money to buy a car. All are happy until the grandson quits making payments. Now Grandpop is disappointed and the kid's parents are upset. Nobody is talking to each other. Why do this to your family? 

On paper the deal may make sense but emotionally it could cost you.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday March 14  

Suck it up and get the second job. Any embarrassment you feel pales in comparison to having your belongings stacked on the curb later on. 

No one wants to work all day long, but you are the one who put yourself in a position of having to make more money in order to pay your bills so take care of your problem before it escalates to the point of no return.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday March 15  

Who said car payments are a fact of life? They don’t have to be. 

The people who view car payments as a fact of life drive cars they can't afford. Don't be one of them. 

Start by paying off your current car. Then begin saving in a separate account every month the amount of a car payment. Vow that your next car will not cost more than the value of your current car plus the amount of money in the car fund.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday March 16  

Keep 1% - 3% of your home’s value in a separate account for home repair, maintenance, and upkeep. Once you spend some, replenish. 

It’s all about being financially prepared. Furnaces and hot water heaters break. Yards need to be mowed and landscaped. Windows need to be replaced. Walls need paint. The list goes on and on. 

Don't let the house of your dreams become a house of horrors.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday March 17

You can't succeed financially while in debt. 

If you have $1,000 in the bank but owe $10,000 the $1,000 is not yours. 

If you have $10,000 in the bank but owe $100,000 the $10,000 is not yours either. 

Even if you have $100,000 in the bank and owe only $10,000 you really only have $90,000. 

Quit fooling yourself. You can't succeed financially while in debt.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday March 18  

You need a minimum three months of living expenses in an emergency fund. How much more you contribute is a personal decision, but the three-month minimum is required if you want to be financially prepared. 

Some call it a "Rainy Day" fund, but no one should be calling it a "Vacation" or "Christmas" or "Clothes" fund. It's not for expenses for which you have planned. 

Emergencies are just that, emergencies.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday March 19  

Did you know that student loans are not wiped away by bankruptcy. And, actually they're not the only items that aren't whisked away by filing bankruptcy. 

Do your own research on what is and is not covered before going down this road. Don't rely on companies that profit from your misfortune for this guidance. 

Bankruptcy sticks with you forever. It is a very serious matter. Don't take it lightly.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday March 20  

Figuring out where you are financially is easy, all it takes is a calculator. Income minus outgo equals how much you have to play with. 

Many folks are worse off than they think, but some are better off then expected. The secret, though, is in the calculation. 

Remember...write down how much you bring home each month. Then write down how much you spend. The result (add drum roll here) is . . . .


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday March 21  

Your financial well-being in the future is going to end up exactly where you are planning it to be right now. 

If you are in debt and doing nothing about it you will always be in debt. If you are financially out of control and doing nothing about it you will crash and burn. 

If you want a say in how you are from this point forward you had better look at where you are right now.


----------



## cccfree

Great information! Keep it coming!!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday March 22  

Quit being selfish. Living your life financially out of control may be ok with you, but consider the people who depend on you. They deserve better. Take control of your spending immediately. 

Too many people think they are hurting only themselves when they really are hurting those who depend on them financially and emotionally. 

It's sad to think these horrible habits are being passed on to the next generation.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday March 23  

If you can’t pay for it, don’t buy it. What more do you need to hear? 

Don't let these words be drowned out by those trying to convince you that you should go on the cruise or deserve the new car. They have no stake in where you are financially and most definitely will not be there if you end up in a bad situation someday. 

Drown them out, do the right thing, don't spend what you don't have.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday March 24  

The rate of interest assigned to your credit accounts reflects the level of risk a creditor is assigning to you. In short, if all you can get is a credit card with a 20% interest rate, that tells you creditors think you're a slug and not very likely to pay them back. 

Why are you letting them do this to you? Get them out of your life!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday March 25  

When it comes to groceries consumers pretty much buy the same thing week after week. So, budgeting for groceries should be easy. 

However, budgeting anything can be frustrating and you're not going to get it right the first time in all areas. Food can be one of those areas, but it's also an area you can adjust by what you buy. Budget high for food. If you aim high adjusting downward gains you dollars.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday March 26  

A car payment is not a fact of life. Utilities, food, gas, clothes, education. Those are facts of life. 

Get your priorities straight and put your money where it is supposed to go. Some value the kind of car they drive more than taking care of life's necessities. Worse, they sacrifice their family's comfort to look good driving down the road. 

This behavior is inexcusable. Don't be one of these people.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday March 27  

Write down what you spend. Write down every item, no matter how big or small. Even things as small as a newspaper. Do this for one month. 

You soon will find out where your money is going. Then you can begin to tell your money where you really want it to go. 

This is an enlightening and liberating experience. Start today. Write it down!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday March 28  

No one makes you borrow money. So, don’t bemoan the fact you now have to pay it back. 

No one makes you take possession of things that aren't yours in exchange for spending more than the item is worth each month. No one twists your arm and makes you wear other people's clothes that you pay for with VISA. 

In short, if you did it you are to blame. No one else. Now go fix it.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday March 29  

You are paying 20% interest to a credit card. You are making an 8% - 12% return on non-retirement investments. 

Again, why aren't you cashing out the investment and paying off the 20% card?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday March 30  

Name a store where you walk in and beg them to sell their product to you. 

Answer: A Bank 

Think about it.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday March 31  

Read the fine print. The smaller the print, the higher the price. 

No one reads credit card agreements or loan terms yet everyone goes ballistic when companies enact or enforce what was in those agreements. 

Make it easier on yourself. Don't borrow money and then you don't have to read the fine print or play silly games.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday April 1  

Don't be a fool, get out of debt. 

Happy April Fool's Day!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday April  2  

Keep what you make. Get out of debt. 

If you have debt you're working for others. Don't be a borrower and slave to the lender.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday April 3  

The average credit card debt per household is reported to be $9,000 and rising. This is spread over an average of up to nine cards. 

For once in your life, be below average.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday April 4  

People in debt cause your investments to suffer. 

You don't have to look far to see how the debt debacle in 2008 destroyed the market and the economy. 

If you are out of debt but not trying to help others see the error of going into debt you are part of the problem as well.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday April 5  

Keep It Simple Stupid (KISS) Tip of the Day: 

Yahoo Personal Finance has a financial glossary. I’ve found that if I’ve never heard of it, or don’t understand the explanation, it probably doesn't affect me all that much. 

Finance is simple. The more complicated you or others make it, the higher the risk.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday April 6  

Cash or debit never credit. Cash or debit never credit. Cash or debit never credit. Cash or debit never credit. 
Cash or debit never credit. Cash or debit never credit. Cash or debit never credit. Cash or debit never credit. 
Cash or debit never credit. Cash or debit never credit. Cash or debit never credit. Cash or debit never credit. 

That about sums it up.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday April  7  

Make money, don’t buy it. 

If you buy on credit you are agreeing to buy money from someone else and pay a fee (the interest rate) on top of it. 

To continue the lunacy, you give money to yet another party to do or buy something you can't afford to pay for in full. 

Confused yet? Don't be. To sum up, stay at work and make the money first then spend YOUR money, not someone else's.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday April 8  

Cable, satellite dish, internet, cell phone, lottery tickets, cigarettes, alcohol, lunch out, dinner out, travel, not paying attention to your shopping, etc, etc. 

So, you're broke huh? There may be a problem here but it may just be in your mirror. 

Your problems may be spending-based not income-based. 

Or, as my grandparents used to say, "You have champagne taste on a beer budget."


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday April 9  

"Paid-for" cars get better gas mileage.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday April 10  

I've heard it said that if you gamble enough you come out even. If you don’t gamble at all you do the same thing. 

Those who gamble can save the justification. 

Those in debt who gamble are idiots. 

Those in debt with families to feed who still gamble are the lowest of the low. 

It is a matter of priorities and responsibility.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday April 11  

In the debt-free world being able to afford something is not referring to affording the payment. 

Being debt-free is also swearing off any new debt. Being debt-free means not making a purchase on time or credit. Being debt-free means you are wielding a powerful weapon in any negotiation. That weapon is CASH.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday April 12  

Question: What is debt good for? 

Answer: Nothing. 

Owing money is never a good position to put yourself in. A sensible home loan is an exception, but it is not to be kept around forever.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday April 13  

The neighbors you're trying to keep up with are probably broke themselves. 

Don't let appearances fool you. Those who have it generally are pretty quiet about it and don't feel the need to put on a show. Who would you rather be? 

Keeping up with the Joneses gets you absolutely nothing in return. And, if you ever do catch them you might be surprised to find they're up to their ears in debt and broke as can be.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday April 14  

I have a piece of plastic that says VISA on it, and the deal I have is 0% interest. 

The card also has the word "DEBIT" on it. 

When I use that card, I pay for the purchase in full. I walk away happy and the merchant is happy. Why complicate this evolution?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday April 15  

Don't mess around with the IRS. They don't play games. 

If you owe the IRS money, contact them and work out a payment plan. They will not go away if you ignore them. 

The IRS will never call you to initiate contact. They will always send a letter. Scammers call or e-mail, the IRS doesn't. Don't fall for it!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday April 16  

A reverse mortgage is a loan. 

Don't be fooled by the commercials and brochures pitching it to you any other way. You are borrowing money against your home and paying way too much to do it. 

There are less expensive ways to use the equity in your home if you absolutely have to, and I mean absolutely have to. Your equity is sacred, protect it however possible.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday April 17  

Ultimately, I would like to put debt counselors and coaches out of business. 

If everyone would stop spending what they don't have, become debt-free, live on less than, or at least on what they make, I might realize my goal. 

Want to help by becoming one more debt-free person I don't have to worry about?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday April 18  

Being debt-free makes you rich no matter how much you have in the bank. 

A millionaire leveraged to the hilt is worse off than us regular Janes and Joes who own what we have and owe no one a dime. 

No one can repossess our cars that are paid for or foreclose on our homes that are no longer mortgaged. 

If anyone takes anything from us it's called stealing.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday April 19  

Paid-for food tastes better. Don't use credit cards for groceries or dining out. 

Of all things that should be paid for in full it's food.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday April 20  

If you can’t afford a 15-year mortgage, and the total monthly payment (principal, interest, taxes, insurance) is more than 25% of your take-home pay, you can’t afford the house. 

Remember, you should be debt-free when the home-buying process begins. 

Do you want to own your dream house or a nightmare?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday April  21  

Never pay someone in order to get a job. That rules out most of the "work at home" schemes, huh? 

Watch for red flags. While it's not impossible to get emails out of nowhere offering work at home opportunities, the offer shouldn't require you to pay a fee before you start work. 

Ads claiming "quick riches for hours a week" should make you want to run for the hills! 

Do your research, it will save you money.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday April 22  

Albert Einstein once said, “The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.” 

Don't be insane and keep running up those debts and expecting to get ahead.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday April 23  

In my world a “hedge fund” is what I tap into for landscaping. 

Hedge funds are an investment vehicle used by some people who use other people's money to bet against the market in hopes of pulling off a quick profit. 

Confused yet? Me, too. That's why I use my "hedge fund" for the landscaping.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday April 24  

I didn't say I’m against spending money. I said I’m against spending money you don’t have. 

Refuse to use other people's money. Refuse to pay interest on anything other than a sensible home loan. Refuse to take on debt to solve a problem. 

You will find if you "refuse" enough you will have plenty to spend on things you want. And, it will be your money you're spending, not someone else's.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday April 25  

If you had to come up with an amount of money to save the life of a loved one you would do anything legal to do it, right? Sell stuff, work overtime, take on an extra job? How about saving your own, or your family's financial life? Isn’t that the same thing? 

Debt kills families. Money problems is the number one cause of divorce. Never let debt or money problems interfere with your home or the lives of those in it.


----------



## Vince

ProfMoneyWise said:


> Conquer Debt Year Round
> Monday April 25
> 
> If you had to come up with an amount of money to save the life of a loved one you would do anything legal to do it, right? Sell stuff, work overtime, take on an extra job? How about saving your own, or your family's financial life? Isn’t that the same thing?
> 
> Debt kills families. *Money problems is the number one cause of divorce.* Never let debt or money problems interfere with your home or the lives of those in it.


Before divorce I had money problems.  After divorce the money problems went away, all debts were paid off, paid off vehicles, etc.  Wonder if there's a correlation there?   And just to be fair, money wasn't the reason for divorce.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday April 26  

"SAVE" is a good four-letter word. 

The saving rate in the United States is horrible. Don't be a statistic. Better yet, do your part and be one of the odd ones. Actually live on less than you make, have no debt, and save some of what you take home.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday April 27  

Don’t say the words “investment portfolio” until you can say “debt-free.” 

Investing while in debt is spinning your wheels. More is going out than is made on the investment. Plus, your investments are at risk. 

It may seem like you're missing out if you get out of the market, but you're actually gaining with every dollar of debt you pay off as you get an instant return equal to the interest rate affixed to that debt.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday April 28  

Losing weight, quitting smoking and getting out of debt cost nothing to do, but only you can do them. 

Only you can change you and the three goals above are all on you.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday April 29  

If you're bragging about your possessions better make sure you own them first. 

Friend of mine drove up in a brand new car and asked me what I thought. I said, "nice car." 

He then said, "I got a great deal on it as a lease. Good idea, huh?" 

You can imagine the floodgate that opened up!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday April 30  

Dictate or disappear? That's what happens if you don’t budget and dictate where your money is going. It disappears. 

You have to make a budget. Dave Ramsey (Dave Ramsey Homepage - daveramsey.com) says, "Spend every dollar on paper on purpose. Give each dollar a name." 

Take control of your money, it's critical to your success.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday May 1  

The best way to pay off debts is the Debt Snowball. (Thanks, Dave Ramsey Homepage - daveramsey.com). 

I like the little to big balance theory. Don’t pay attention to the interest rate, we are after momentum and progress. 

Pay off the smallest balance first, then roll the amount you paid on that balance to the next one. See, it snowballs and the payments get bigger and bigger and the balances get smaller and smaller.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday May 2  

There is absolutely no rational person on earth who can justify paying more for something than it’s worth just so they can have it before they own it. Don’t be irrational.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday May 3  

Today. 

That is the only choice you have. 

Today is the day you begin to get yourself out of debt and only you can do it.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday May 4  

Tires wear out. Cars breakdown. Homes need repair. These are not emergencies. Life happens. 

You can't think of everything but you can plan financially for most of it. Set up separate funds for these occurrences. Homeowner association dues, car insurance, newspaper delivery, all these bills are coming so make sure you can afford them before they arrive. 

It's all about being prepared and at peace financially.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday May 5  

Realtors earn a percentage of the total selling price of a house. The bigger the price the more they get paid. So why ask a realtor how much house you can afford? Think about it, please, and know the rules of the game you are playing.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday May 6  

If you only have enough money to buy a beat up, on its last legs car then you know the answer to the question, "What can I afford to drive?," don’t you? 

Don't ask the car salesman what you can afford. You can just leave your checkbook in his hands if you ask him.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday May 7  

You can't argue intelligently against getting out and staying out of debt. 

Note, I didn't say you couldn't argue the point.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday May 8  

Being financially prepared and in control doesn't solve all your problems. But, it eliminates a lot of them and takes the financial stress out of others. 

Try it. You'll never go back to living on the edge again.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday May 9  

If married, you can't go forward financially if both aren't involved. Have a weekly budget meeting, a must in order to prosper together. 

Some people want their partner to handle the money and just give them an allowance. This isn't a relationship, it's parenting. 

Others claim they want nothing to do with the money but are quick to complain about the finances. This isn't a relationship either, it's just childish.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday May 10  

You hand me a dollar and I give you twenty cents back. Are you happy? That's what happens when you keep debt on a house or student loan for the tax deduction. 

Don't fall for the "tax deduction" trick. If that $10,000 write-off is so important find a good charity and give it away. Your money is put to good use and you can enjoy your paid-for house and relish the job where you use your paid-for education.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday May 11  

Stop it! Quit running down the credit card companies. You allowed them to do this to you so it's time to shut up, pay up and never do it again. 

It's all in the fine print you ignored. That's what gives them the right to raise your rates, change your payment dates, keep you in the dark. You allowed it.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday May 12  

Using a calculator is easy. Looking at the result on the display and taking responsibility for it is the hard part. 

It's hard to do the math and admit you don't have the income to cover your lifestyle. 

Get out the calculator, you have to know where you stand.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday May 13  

Some of you earn way too much money to be living paycheck to paycheck. You don’t need to get a second job to fix things, you just have to take control of your money. 

Many folks are afraid to run the numbers because they fear they are in over their heads with spending. Funny, but some who think that way actually have plenty left over. They just have no way of knowing because they're afraid to look. 

Which are you?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday May 14  

There are “haves” and “have nots.”  The “haves” say the first step to becoming like them is to have no debt.  

So what is your first step?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Sunday May 15  

I don’t give investment advice. But, I will share that I look at how a company views debt before I invest any money into that company. 

Probably comes as no surprise, but I like debt-free companies.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday May 16  

Do you really have an income problem? Or, is it a spending problem? 

Many confuse the two. There are people who have plenty of money, they just need to curb the spending. 

Which do you have? 

If your answer is neither, congratulations. You have passed one of life's major challenges. You're living on less than you make and you aren't spending what you don't have. Simple isn't it?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday May 17  

“Yeah but” and “I want ” are both budget killers. 

Sit and listen to yourself. Most overspending is caused by over wanting. People run out of money because they want things they can't pay for in full. 

In the beginning you think paying on credit is working fine, but miss one payment and you're introduced to a 29.99% or higher interest rate. 

What about those "I wants" and "yeah buts" now?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday May 18  

On payday you transfer money into a savings account instead of sending it out to others. Can you grasp that? 

Only three in 10 of us do that all the time. Sorry to say it, but those of us saving actually look at the rest of you and shake our heads. We do have sympathy but we can't say it any louder or clearer . . . YOU DO NOT HAVE TO LIVE IN DEBT!! 

Did you hear that?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday May 19  

The “Envelope System” is not a penalty. Actually, its fun. Give it a try. 

You can Google the term or read about it in Dave Ramsey's "The Total Money Makeover." 

"Stuffing Envelopes" takes on a whole new (AND FUN) meaning. It's the only envelope stuffing system that really works.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday 

May 20  

“Cash? Nobody ever uses that anymore.” A comment overheard at a checkout counter. 

Be a “nobody.” There aren't many of us left.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday May 21  

If your friends are with you because of the money you spend on them you better get some new friends. 

Deep thought time. Are you doing all the buying for the gang? Any "hangers on" in the crowd? 

Run an experiment. Put away your credit card and see who sticks around. 

You can't afford your own lifestyle if the credit card is part of it let alone someone else's.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday May 22  

Don't fall for the 90 days same as cash scheme. It's a rip-off. 

Miss one payment, make a late payment, or don't do something right that's in the details you didn't read and you'll find yourself getting socked with interest and fees that will take you back to the beginning balance of the purchase. 

Use "cash" as your "same as cash" method.

ETA:  It is reported 87% do not pay off in the "same as cash" period be it 90 days or the 12 month variety.  Back interest, fees, and various other charges agreed to at time of taking possession (note I did not say purchase) are applied.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday May 23  

You can’t afford what you are buying if you are using a credit card. 

Don't spend what you don't have.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday May 24  

Don’t ask a bankruptcy lawyer if you should file. Think about it. What product is he selling? Of course, the answer will be yes.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday May 25  

Stop it! The blame for your financial situation lies with the person in your mirror. Go have a talk with that person and quit making excuses.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday May 26  

Kids will mimic you. Do you want yours to be angry, frustrated, in debt, working a job they don't like to make money to pay for past purchases? Do you want them worried about the house payment or driving on bald tires? Do you want them to care less about tomorrow and, in time, not even be able to live for today? 

Yes, life is about choices, but when kids are young you are making their future choices for them.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday May 27  

Next time you're in the grocery store take note of the products stocked at eye level or on the ends of aisles. The product manufacturer pays a premium for those spots. Look for deals above and below eye level. 

It's a game, folks. Know the rules.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday May 28  

Don’t spend what you don’t have. Yes, it really is that simple. 

You hear this a lot in the calendar, don't you? Sorry, but I felt the need to reinforce the idea and the publisher wouldn't let me put a volume device in here so I could YELL IT!! 

Too many people look for financial cures or get rich quick schemes. While they're looking they should use this bit of advice and see how it works out in the interim.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday May 29  

Can you imagine never being in debt? Owning everything you have? Always being financially prepared for life? Not only can you imagine it, you can achieve it. 

Even better, you can make sure your children imagine it, too. How is that for a good retirement thought? The kids won't not need your help when you're kicked back enjoying the leisure time you worked so hard to get.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday May 30  

Oh don’t be so surprised the bank raised the rate on your credit card. You agreed to let them do it the day you acquired the card. 

The finer the print, the more the risk. 

You agreed to it, so don't be mad at anyone but yourself.


Thank you to those who have given all.  Thank you to those who have risked it all.  Thank you to those who are risking it all today.  I am thankful for the freedom you provide my family, my friends and I.  

My Memorial Day is not spent in a store looking for a deal, it is spent honoring you all.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday May 31  

 “Abhor” is a great word. Learn to “abhor” debt and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday June 1  

Be terrified of debt, not life. 

If you are financially prepared for your known expenses there is no need to be terrified. 

If you are financially prepared by having three to six months of living expenses saved should you lose your job there is no need to be terrified. 

If you are financially prepared to fix cars, buy food, and pump gas there is no need to be terrified. 

Be terrified of debt, not life.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday June 2  

School doesn't teach us how to stay married, raise kids or manage money. The first two aren't my specialty, but anyone can do the last one with some effort. 

Step 1: Write down the amount of your monthly take-home pay. 

Step 2: Write down every dime you spend for a month, including the day and place. 

Step 3: Subtract number two from number one. 

Now, do you have an income problem or a spending problem?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday June 3  

You'll never be someone who is going places if you stay in debt. Financial debt is a drag, an anchor. It's a weight that slows down you and your financial progress. 

Though there are some who tout using debt (other people's money) to make money, you only hear about the ones who managed to make it work. I say they're just plain lucky. 

Get out of debt, reduce the drag, and welcome the peace it brings.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday June 4  

Don’t touch it, it’s hot. Trust me on this one. 

Kids just have to touch the stove to see if it's hot. You are a grownup so you don't have to. Debt burns your dreams to the ground, kills them. Stay away from it. 

Having money problems is the number one cause of divorce. Debt also causes depression, poverty, anger, and frustration. 

Others have learned this lesson for you. Take heed.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday June 5  

Once out of debt you can really build wealth. The more you have the more you want and that's not wrong. Nobody said you can’t give it to charity. 

I think the mega-rich start charitable foundations because they have more than enough money to live and want the rest doing some good. They also value money and don't just throw it at problems. They want to see their money work. 

I bet they couldn't care less about tax deductions.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday June 6  

Being debt-free won’t rid you of all life’s problems. But, it eliminates a big chunk of them. 

Money, kids, in-laws, and religion are the main problems in relationships. Handle your money wisely and you've taken care of number one. 

You or your family may need medical care. Cars and homes require upkeep. Kids need to be fed. 

Again, money doesn't solve all problems, but it does remove a lot of worry.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday June 7  

I’m open-minded. Tell me again the good things debt does. 

Really ask yourself if debt has any good and long-lasting effects. Paying forever on a seven-day cruise doesn't make sense. Paying for years on depreciating assets like cars doesn't make sense. Agreeing to overpay for credit card purchases doesn't make sense.

C'mon now, you are smarter than that.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday June 8  

Be prepared to seem very strange to friends and family when you make your decision to get out of debt. 

Yes, you may even be shunned by them. Why? Most likely they don't want to confront their own financial problems. 

There are fewer people out of debt than there are people in over their heads. Be prepared to be in the minority.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday June 9  

Only drive "PF" model cars. PF stands for "Paid For." 

Refuse to have a car payment. It can be done. 

It makes no sense to pay money on something that decreases in value. Whatever you are driving now pay for it in full. Then put that monthly payment into a separate account. This money can be used to maintain your current car and be the cash to pay for your next car...in full. 

PF model cars are in your future.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday June 10  

Buy a cross-cut shredder. Shred everything someone could use to steal your identity. 

This includes bank statements, credit card offers, utility bills, anything with name, address and account numbers. 

Identity thieves are out there waiting for you to slip up.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday June 11  

Beware of what the federal government calls a credit. 

A credit is just that, a credit. If you have to pay the credit back it's called a loan. 

The government doesn't think you'll catch on to things like this. Prove them wrong.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday June 12 

A minimum of 1% - 3% of your home’s value should be saved for home maintenance in a separate account. No one said you need to use it all every month.

If you have a $100,000 house you need $1,000 - $3,000 set aside at all times for home maintenance. It costs to live there, and if you stay on top of things as they need attention you are keeping up your home's value. Plus you have a nice place to live.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday June 13 

Do we really need a bunch of people in Congress who spend money they don't have to write legislation to protect us from those mean old credit card companies?

How long are we going to rely on someone else to fix our problem? Putting a few restrictions on a credit card company doesn't fix the problem. Being stupid is the problem and they can't write laws against being stupid.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday June 14 

We all got a lot smarter the day the internet was invented. 

There is no reason any of us should be clueless going into financial or business dealings, or get taken advantage of with the knowledge available to us with the click of a mouse. If you don't have access, you know someone who does.

Be your own safeguard. Use information as your shield.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday June 15 

Every con requires the mark to be greedy or desperate. Don't fall for get rich quick schemes.

Many con artists are never prosecuted since not all victims come forward out of shame of being so stupid. And, it's not always illegal to separate fools from their money. Some schemes are so blatant that in retrospect the victim's greed or desperation makes them blind to the fact they willingly are giving away their money.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday June 16 

Spend less than you make. You should always be saving something. What part of this “no-brainer” needs repeating?

This formula for wealth, financial preparedness, and peace never goes out of style.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday June 17 

I don’t view utilities as bills, I view them as choices. I choose to purchase water that runs and electricity that reliably turns on lights and appliances. These are choices, not bills I “have” to pay.

Bills are car, credit card, home equity loan, or student loan payments. 

Now that we're on the same page I have to agree with you, I hate bills too. I hated them so much I got rid of mine. How about you?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday June 18

Life happens, plan for it with an Emergency Fund. 

It can't be stressed enough. Things will occur that will cost you money so plan for them. If you don't plan, these things cost you money you may not have readily available. You may mess up and use a credit card. Now you have more debt. 

If you have money at the ready you solve whatever problem comes along without taking on more debt. 

Be prepared!


----------



## Wenchy

ProfMoneyWise said:


> Conquer Debt Year Round
> Saturday June 18
> You may mess up and use a credit card. Now you have more debt.



I use my credit card for all purchases.  USAA actually gives me money back for everything I charge at the end of the year.  No annual fee and I pay off the balance monthly, so no interest.  No cash, so I don't worry about being mugged and having something that can't be replaced gone for good.

I agree with almost everything else you have to say.

No debt feels amazing.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday June 19

Happy Fathers Day. 

Why pay for years on a cruise (or any vacation) that lasts seven days? Don’t go until you can pay in full.

If you put a vacation on a credit card and make minimum payments month after month that vacation will take years to pay off and cost more than it was worth.

Don't sacrifice your future for short-lived gratification. Long after the memories fade, the debt remains. And that ruins the memories.


----------



## Wenchy

ProfMoneyWise said:


> Conquer Debt Year Round
> Sunday June 19
> 
> Happy Fathers Day.
> 
> Why pay for years on a cruise (or any vacation) that lasts seven days? Don’t go until you can pay in full.
> 
> If you put a vacation on a credit card and make minimum payments month after month that vacation will take years to pay off and cost more than it was worth.
> 
> Don't sacrifice your future for short-lived gratification. Long after the memories fade, the debt remains. And that ruins the memories.



Are you a frigging robot?

If I want to take a cruise I will use my credit card, get cash back and pay the balance off in full.

People can make money using credit cards.

I'm offended that you did not reply to me.  

Go on with your bad self.


----------



## Bann

Wenchy said:


> Are you a frigging robot?
> 
> If I want to take a cruise I will use my credit card, get cash back and pay the balance off in full.
> 
> People can make money using credit cards.
> 
> I'm offended that you did not reply to me.
> 
> Go on with your bad self.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday June 20 

Money issues are the number one cause of relationship problems. Why do that to each other?

Studies have already proven it, don't think you have to validate the studies. 

If before the marriage you aren't comfortable discussing money then you aren't ready to be married. Life is hard enough, don't let money make it harder.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday June 21 

Budgeting doesn't stop when you are out of debt. In fact, it becomes all the more important. Without it, debt-free folks leak cash!

Dictate or disappear. If you don't dictate where your money goes it disappears.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday June 22 

The first three to six months of developing a budget are hard. After that it's LIBERATING!!

Too many people think you can make a budget once and you're done. Wrong. You must pay weekly attention to your budget, it lives and breathes and needs constant attention.

Life is unpredictable. Your budget must accommodate your life. Be flexible and have fun with it. And remember, don't spend what you don't have!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday June 23 

Debt-Free U: How I Paid for an Outstanding College Education Without Loans, Scholarships, or Mooching Off My Parents by Zac Bissonnett.

College students and parents of pre-college students put this on your "must read" list.

Anyone promoting loans to pay for school, or anyone who wants a load of debt that lasts forever needn't buy a copy. There's nothing in it you'll want to read.

Well done, Zac!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday June 24 

Where does it say you have to be up to your ears in debt and that payments are a fact of life?

Nowhere is that written down. Don’t buy into the lie.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday June 25  

Congress doesn't want you to save. They want you to spend. 

That right there should tell you being debt-free is the way to go.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday June 26

If you don’t like being debt-free you can always go back into debt. 

But, try being debt-free first and see what you think.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday June 27 

Insurance is due at least every six months. Homeowner association fees at least quarterly. Christmas comes every December 25th. Birthdays are the same date every year.

Why didn't you save money before these events became expenses? You really have no good excuse, do you?

These are the easy expenses. You know when they're going to happen. Plan for them. Going further into debt isn't an acceptable solution.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday June 28 

Bankruptcy sticks with you for life. Don't declare it unless you have exhausted every other possible solution.

Those who have filed admit it never goes away, and that it carries a stigma. 

Many forms you'll fill out later in life ask the question, "Have you ever filed bankruptcy?" You'll always have to answer yes no matter what your financial life has become since then.

Bankruptcy is an absolute last resort.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday June 29 

You never hear or see the words “credit cards” in advice from any reputable financial planning source.

You can't borrow your way to prosperity. You can't borrow your way out of debt. You can't prosper on rented money.

Becoming debt-free today is the only way you will ever have a tomorrow.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday June 30 

If you have an emergency fund set aside you will find that most emergencies become mere annoyances.

Instead of worrying about how to pay for something to be fixed, the annoyance is having to replace the item at all or waiting for the repairman.

Be prepared. Have an emergency fund of three to six months of living expenses set aside to turn big problems into little problems.


----------



## dave1959

ProfMoneyWise said:


> Conquer Debt Year Round
> Tuesday June 28
> 
> Bankruptcy sticks with you for life. Don't declare it unless you have exhausted every other possible solution.
> 
> Those who have filed admit it never goes away, and that it carries a stigma.
> 
> Many forms you'll fill out later in life ask the question, "Have you ever filed bankruptcy?" You'll always have to answer yes no matter what your financial life has become since then.
> 
> Bankruptcy is an absolute last resort.



I do agree use it as a last resrort but I also have to diasagree..

It does not stick with you for life. We filed in 1989 and when I ran our free credit reports nothing shows up and has not shown up for a very long time.

Most forms I remember seeing only ask is you have filed in xx# of years.

My wife and I both have credit scores over 800 as of last week.

We learned our lesson and have vowed to never let that happen to us again.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday July 1 

Whether or not you have money saved you need to tell your college-bound child they aren't off the hook completely.

Getting every grant or scholarship they qualify for is their new job. Armed with lists of national, state, and local sources of education cash they can start filling out forms and selling themselves.

Your children will learn to work for what they want and appreciate what is gained from their efforts.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday July 2

You aren't entitled to what you want, you're entitled to what you earn. 

Easy credit is thrown at people who feel entitled to lifestyles they haven't earned. Many think they're entitled to the lifestyle they had before they left home. They never learned, or weren't taught, you have to earn the finer things in life. 

Don't be someone who feels entitled to what you want. Know you're only entitled to what you earn.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday July 3  

Your options increase as your debt decreases. 

If you spend every waking moment worried about debt your eyes aren't open to opportunities that present themselves. You're focused on not losing more ground. However, if you don't have debt and a good thing comes knocking all you have to consider is "yes" or "no" instead of whether or not it will work for you. 

There's a big difference between these two mind sets.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday July 4  

Only you can gain your independence from debt. 

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday July 5  

Don’t borrow from friends or family. The borrower is slave to the lender. 

Here's a story. Mom and Dad offer a loan for a down payment on a home. They offer a fair interest rate and better terms than the couple could get at the bank. 

At Thanksgiving the couple mentioned they were going on a cruise. Dad got quiet, Mom shot a sideways glance. The couple paid off the loan the next week.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday July 6 

If you have to take a home loan go with a 15-year fixed mortgage where principal, interest, taxes and insurance doesn't exceed 25% of your take-home pay. You shouldn't have any other debt either.

This is stress-free home ownership. It also allows you to easily set aside 1% - 3% of your home's value in a fund for home maintenance, repair, and upkeep.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday July 7 

Whether you're paying for college on your own or using a student loan (UGH!) remember that the professors work for you. Be sure to get your money's worth.

Every dollar borrowed for that degree needs to be repaid with future earnings. If you impress that upon yourself maybe you won't be so quick to skip class, flunk a test, or blow off studying.

College is fun, but it costs to have fun in or out of the classroom.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday July 8 

Couples should practice living on one income. That practice may come in handy someday.

It also will give you a good idea how much more should be in the Emergency Fund.

Your lifestyle should be no more than your income to get by. Your lifestyle should be less than your income to be prepared. Your lifestyle should be 1/2 of your income to succeed.

Where are you?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday July 9 

Once your house is paid for you will never have a house payment again if you do it right.

Doing it right means never again buying a house worth more than the cash you have in your hands. This may seem unrealistic to you if you have a mortgage but I challenge you to pay off your current home and try living in it debt-free for awhile.

You will have a difficult time ever having a mortgage again after this experience.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday July 10 

Once you go on a paid-for vacation you will never go any other way. 

Would you rather go on a seven-day cruise then come home and pay on it for 12 years at three times the cost or save the money for a year and own that poolside drink?

Do you want to travel to see family and friends knowing you're spending money you don't have then making payments on good times past?

Save up, then go.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday July 11 

Give friends money, don’t loan it to them. Unless you don’t mind losing that friend.

You aren't a banker. Don't get into a habit of loaning friends money. You are going to end up losing the money or the friend. The borrower is slave to the lender.

You want friends, not slaves. Stay out of this one and for those of you in need, don't ask a friend for money either!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday July 12 

Put it in writing. Financial agreements must be clearly defined. 

Don't sign anything you haven't read. Even when the person across the table sighs deeply as you tell them you want to read it before signing.

If you know you'll be in a situation where there is a lot to read arrange to get copies in advance.

If there is nothing to worry about what's the harm in you reading before signing?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday July 13 

Manufacturers are all about getting you to spend money. It's all a game so at least know the rules.

You have money. Producers have product. They want to do an exchange. There are many sellers of the same product and they will try to entice you to become a customer using advertising, sales, or special packaging.

There, you know the game, now at least play it with some common sense.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday July 14 

You can’t afford what you're buying if you're using a credit card. 

The difference between debit and credit cards is that credit cards can only buy you debt.

Never buy anything you don't have the money for right now. If this becomes a habit then a debit card makes perfect sense since you have the money in the bank.

A friend of mine says, "If you plan on paying for it tomorrow, then wait until tomorrow to buy it."


----------



## bulldog

ProfMoneyWise said:


> Conquer Debt Year Round
> Thursday July 14
> 
> You can’t afford what you're buying if you're using a credit card.
> 
> The difference between debit and credit cards is that credit cards can only buy you debt.
> 
> Never buy anything you don't have the money for right now. If this becomes a habit then a debit card makes perfect sense since you have the money in the bank.
> 
> A friend of mine says, "If you plan on paying for it tomorrow, then wait until tomorrow to buy it."




I disagree with this.

I have two credit cards that I use for almost everything. I pay both of them off every month and therefore don't pay any interest charges. I also get cash back on both cards and discounts on certain items / at certain places. Using my credit cards actually makes/saves me money.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday July 15 

Learning from mistakes doesn't mean YOU have to be the one making the mistake. Seven out of 10 people live paycheck to paycheck so there's plenty of evidence this is no way to live.

You see the fancy cars, boats, and expensive vacations. But, later pay attention to the unkempt house, overgrown lawn, and frowns. They all frown!

Personal finance simply means NOT spending what you don't have, nothing more.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday July 16  

Don’t touch your 401K. Don’t borrow from your future to satisfy your present. It's tempting, but let's see what can go wrong: 

1. You can't borrow your way out of debt, I don't care if it is borrowing from yourself. 

2. Your money stops earning money since you've taken it out of the market. 

3. If you lose your job, you'll have to pay the money back or pay taxes and penalties around 40%.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday July 17  

J.C. Penney. Did you know his full name was James Cash Penney? He was one of the last to get on board offering customers credit. Funny when you think about how much you owe them, huh? 

Get to the point in your financial life where you don't walk into stores unless you have the cash to make your purchase. 

Get to the point in your life where you never spend a dime that's not yours. 

Weird? You bet it is!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday July 18 

Regardless of their political party, politicians in D.C. aren't going to fix your problem. Your debt can only be addressed by you. Think about it. The last "stimulus" check you got from D.C. was what? $300? $600? $1000? Get off your rear-end and take care of your problem.

Nobody but you cares about you. Take control of your finances because no one else will.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday July 19 

Don’t turn a dream home into a nightmare. You must be debt-free before purchasing a new home and your total payment (including tax and insurance) shouldn't exceed 25% of your take-home pay.

In addition, never consider anything but a 15-year fixed mortgage. 

If you can't follow the above guidelines you need to rethink the kind of home you can afford or save up more money for a down payment.

It's that simple.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday July 20 

If you're wondering what impact having children will have on your finances do some homework. Go to the store, find out what diapers and baby food really cost. The internet can give you a hand, too. Don’t turn what is a wonderful event into a financial surprise.

With so many resources available there is absolutely no reason you should be surprised at the financial impact a child will have on your household.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday July 21 

The phrase “it takes money to make money” wasn't coined by the guy paying your bills. Don’t use it to justify taking stupid risks.

If you need everything in a deal to work absolutely perfectly for the deal to work out for you I suggest you do one thing. RUN!!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday July 22 

You'll find that once you are debt-free and all your money is yours, you get real conservative real fast when it comes to risking your cash. That's usually when you begin to pile it up. Nothing magic about it. It's just the fact it has nowhere to go but to YOU!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday July 23 

If you play the lottery 15,890,700 times you are supposed to win at least once. Or, does that mean you need to play it 15,890,700 times per lottery drawing?

Hmmm, maybe that's not the ticket out of your financial problems after all.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday July 24  

Taking control of your money instead of letting it control you works wonders to get you out of debt and financially prepared for life. It also works well if you should happen upon a windfall. It gives you the correct mindset and tools not to squander your good fortune.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday July 25 

This calendar doesn't say anything good about car loans. There is no way anyone can justify using rented money to buy a depreciating asset. Just doesn't make sense.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday July 26 

Economies recover. Will you still be in debt?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday July 27 

If there isn't enough of something, but everybody wants it and the price goes up it’s called inflation. If there is too much of something, and not enough customers want it, the price goes down and it’s called deflation. If things are even it’s called stagflation.

If you are debt-free all this is just blather on the news.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday July 28 

When you use credit you agree to pay more than is being asked. 

On what level does this make sense?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday July 29 

“The rich rules over the poor, and the borrower is the slave of the lender.” 

Whether you agree or disagree with the source you can’t argue the validity of the point.

Look it up for yourself to see where this comes from. I'm not about to argue with this source!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday July 30  

You'll pile up cash when you are debt-free. And in case you were wondering . . . IT’S A BLAST!!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday July 31  

Learn to live on what you make. To prosper, learn to live on less than what you make.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday August 1 

It wasn't that long ago that paying off a house before retiring was common practice. We can bring back this practice if we put our minds to it.

Not paying off your house before retirement brings a huge amount of risk to your retirement peace of mind. If the home is paid for your largest monthly expense is eliminated and your retirement income needs are less.

It's a no brainer, pay off the home, then retire.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday August 2 

Dave Ramsey (Dave Ramsey Homepage - daveramsey.com) has written "The Total Money Makeover," "Financial Peace," "More Than Enough" and many more articles, columns, and books.

Everything you need to know is in his teachings. I love The Baby Steps, they are brilliant. Buy the books and I suspect you will buy more copies for those you care about.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday August 3 

Budgeting is a weekly exercise. Look at where you are and always be in control. 

Too many work up a quick budget, often incomplete, and never look at it as the months progress. Then when they still have no idea where they stand financially and are spending more than they have they blame the budget they "tried" way back when.

The budget is a living thing. It needs to be attended to EVERY week.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday August 4 

Don’t take financial advice from people who are broke. 

These would be the people in the cubicle next to you at work, people related to you, people you went to school with, people on the internet, people on TV, you get the idea.

Seven out of 10 households live paycheck to paycheck and the average household has $9,000 to $10,000 in credit card debt.

Why ask them for advice? Do your own work. You are smart enough.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday August 5 

FICO is nothing more than a “how am I doing at borrowing and paying money back” score.

If you are debt-free your score eventually will go to zero. 

Let me say that again. If you owe no one at all, you eventually will have a score of zero.

If you are a millionaire, owe no one, you will have a zero FICO score. To have a FICO score you must owe money. How crazy is this?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday August 6  

Never co-sign a loan. If a bank that's in the loan business turned them down what makes you think they can pay it back? 

Never ever mix friends or family with your money. 

Do your own research on this. The dynamic it creates (or disintegrates) between you and friends and family isn't worth participating in this simple act. 

Don't co-sign. There. Class dismissed.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday August 7 

Read the fine print. The smaller the print the higher the price to you personally.

Yes, I'm serious. If you are putting your name on it you better read it. If you don't want to read it then don't put your name on it.

Don't let laziness, or coaxing by the person trying to get your signature, cause you nothing but heartache (and money) later. Invest now in the small amount of time it takes to be prepared.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday August 8 

I don’t know the exact amount but I do know my next house will cost less than the amount of cash I have to spend on it.

You don't have to have a mortgage. They aren't a fact of life. 

Too many people enter retirement still paying on a house. This is crazy. It isn't an investment, it's a place to live. If you happen to make money on it someday, great, but don't rely on where you live to always appreciate in value.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday August 9 

Three rules of thumb to remember about cars: 

1. Unless you're completely debt-free and have a net worth of $1,000,000 don't buy new cars.

2. The first 25,000 miles equals $10,000 in depreciation. The next 75,000 equals another $10,000.

3. When deciding whether to repair a car add the cost of the repair to the amount you'd get for the car (even if salvaged). If you can't sell it for that amount, don't repair.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday August 10 

Vacation is over. Now the bills are arriving. Was it worth it? If yes, how about next month, and the month after that, and the next . . . plus interest.

Once you go on a paid-for vacation you will never use credit for one again. Folks, you can't rent fun. Save up or don't go.

And if you have debt other than your mortgage you should not be on vacation in the first place.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday August 11 

If you can't fathom paying off the house you are living in you are living in too big of a house.

Pay off the house. No mortgage. It can be done, but not enough people do it. 

Be weird with us. Don't have debt at all. Think about it and come on over. We have room in our club.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday August 12 

You need a clean credit report, not a high FICO score. 

Some people freakout and think if they have a low score they will never get to borrow money again.

Walk in with a clean credit report, no debt, money in the bank and say, "Do you want my business or not?"

If they say no, go somewhere else. Besides, with your new debt-free mindset why on earth are you borrowing money anyway?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
 Saturday August 13  

Insurance companies use FICO scores to help them determine rates. This is absurd. This basically says those who have more debt are better drivers. 

There has been little backlash against the practice because seven out of 10 people live paycheck to paycheck and have an average of $9,000 in credit card debt spread over nine separate loans/cards. I gladly will pay a little more for insurance before I go into debt.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday August 14  

Don’t let your kids make your money mistakes. Talk to them about money. It's one of the major facts of life. 

Friend of mine once told me, "They don't teach us how to stay married, how to raise kids, or how to take care of our money." I had to agree, but I can only help my child with the money part. I know my limitations.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday August 15 

If you're in a dual income family try living on one income and saving the other. Just evaluate your lifestyle.

I once told someone to try this. Months went by and finally we ran into each other. They were hoping they wouldn't see me and I asked why. They said, "Because we failed. We had to use some of the other income and have been only able to save about 80% of it."

I assured them they passed the test.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday August 16 

Remember all those bailouts? 

The only bailout I'm for is the one you do for yourself. Start the process to get yourself out of debt. Take responsibility for your actions and take control of your life today.

And one more thing . . . don't spend what you don't have!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday August 17 

“If everybody else jumped off a cliff would you, too?” Where was Mom when we ran up those credit cards because everybody else was doing it?

Don't let what the majority does lead you to believe it's the right thing. Seven out of 10 are living paycheck to paycheck and have an average credit card balance of $9,000 to $10,000. The average household has nine credit cards.

Why be in the majority on this one?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday August 18 

If you can read this your excuse for not knowing what was in the credit card terms you agreed to goes out the window.

To be surprised by something you agreed to only leaves you to blame. 

Read the fine print, or better yet swear off ever borrowing money again and this problem goes away.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday August 19 

Don’t you love it when credit card companies offer to let you skip a payment, calling it a payment holiday, then act like they're doing you a favor?

You do know not to fall for that, right? 

The so called "payment holiday" only applies to you sending in the payment. Interest accumulating on your balance never goes on a holiday. Interest steals holidays.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday August 20  

Recessions come and recessions go. Economies expand and economies contract. The market goes up and the market goes down. Being debt-free is a pretty good anchor while all these things are occurring.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday August 21  

If you use borrowed money to invest and the market goes down you lose twice -- the market value and your money. I suggest it's time to rethink that strategy.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday August 22 

Never risk your home’s equity. Don't use it as collateral on a loan, on a HELOC, on a business venture, nothing! Your equity is sacred, treat it as such.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday August 23 

Losing interest is only ok when you're watching a bad movie, not in your personal finances.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday August 24 

Before you say “I Do” you better talk about money. 

If having that conversation is uncomfortable I suggest you put things on hold until you can get this subject out in the open. Money problems are the number one cause of relationship problems and divorce. Nip this one in the bud before it’s a problem.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday August 25 

Nobody said you can’t have a glass of wine at your budget meeting. 

Being productive doesn't mean it has to be painful. And, unless you're running a small country from your kitchen table it’s a matter of income minus outgo. It’s really that simple.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday August 26 

Why hide from the kids how money really works? 

You owe it to them to teach them how to handle their money so that when it’s their turn they don’t make the same mistakes you made.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday August 27 

Savers like money. Spenders like money. Now you two work it out. You both like the same thing now it’s just a matter of mechanics.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday August 28 

If you think you can pay for it tomorrow, then wait until tomorrow to buy it. 

Too many people buy today on credit and plan to pay for it with money made in the future. Too many people think, I'll just make the payment when I have the money. Change your mindset. Change your behavior. Buy things when you have the money to pay for them on the spot... not later.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday August 29 

No one else will tell you so I will. 

While others are on vacation, you will be working your second job. While others are dining out, you will be waiting the tables. While others are shopping and spending you will be scrimping and saving. But, later on while others are staring at their debts, you will be living the life you thought was unattainable.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday August 30 

I once read Warren Buffett of Berkshire Hathaway fame prefers using Book Value to measure the success of his company. Book Value is simply assets minus liabilities. In personal finance this can be characterized as income minus outgo.

One of the richest guys in the world keeps it simple. How about you?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday August 31 

"Live like no one else today so that tomorrow you can live like no one else." 

That's Dave Ramsey's signature line. Say it over and over to yourself as your inspiration.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday September 1 

If you resolve to never borrow money again you can remove at least one item from your list of things to worry about -- your FICO score.

If you are never going to borrow money, then who cares about your score? FICO is a "how am I doing at borrowing money and paying it back" score. There actually are people who owe no one, have a huge net worth and have no FICO score.

Which do you want to be?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday September 2 

If you marry someone who has debt then it's now your debt. 

If you didn't know about the debt prior to saying "I Do" that's your bad. 

If you are married there is no such thing as his, hers and your debt. It's is all YOUR debt and the sooner you handle it together the sooner you can move on to the life you both imagined you would have once you became an "us."


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday September 3 

These are Dave Ramsey's Seven Baby Steps: 

Step 1: $1000 in an Emergency Fund. 
Step 2: Pay off all debt with the Debt Snowball. 
Step 3: Three to six months of expenses in savings. 
Step 4: Invest 15% of income into Roth IRA's and pre-tax retirement plans. 
Step 5: Contribute to college funding. 
Step 6: Pay off your home early. 
Step 7: Build wealth and give! 

Follow the steps. They work.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday September 4  

If you note a sense of urgency in any deal where you and your money may soon part it may fall into the “too good to be true” category. Keep your wits about you. 

Con artists work very hard to separate you from what you have. They look for targets who are greedy and/or desperate. Targets must exhibit one or both of these traits before a con's trick will work. 

Be careful.


----------



## vraiblonde

:bump: just to let you know that I do read your tips, even though I don't comment.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday September 5  

Don't pay someone to take care of your problems. 

You can negotiate your own debt settlement. Not being in control of your finances is what got you here in the first place. 

Just because a debt counseling firm has ads on TV, radio or in print doesn't mean it's a legitimate businesses. It just means someone paid for the ads. 

Only you are going to care about you. Take control now, it’s never too late.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday September 6 

Use your debit card, not your credit card. 

This advice is from dear friends who live the life we all hope to live someday. "Beholden to none and focused on fun" best sums up the daily routine they earned through hard work, living within their means and saving along the way.

It works folks and it really is that simple.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday September 7 

Just think. All that money going out your door to creditors will someday be all yours.

Keep track of exactly how much is going out so that you will be ready when it all stays where it's supposed to stay, with you.

And, when you figure up how much is going out the door to interest and fees you are required to get mad. I mean really mad. So mad you resolve never again to spend what you don't have.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday September 8 

To review. Cars are to be paid for. Student loans are to be paid for. Emergency funds are to be fully funded. Retirement is to be invested in. Kids' educations are to be planned for. Homes are to be purchased with sensible loans that will be paid off. No debt is ever to be acquired again.

Questions?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday September 9 

If you are interviewing a financial adviser the first question you should ask is, “I have debt, what should I do?” If the answer isn't to develop a plan to rid you of that debt first, you need to interview a new financial advisor.

Advisors worth their salt will have you debt-free before they ever talk to you about investing. Don't fall for advisors who put their own investment product sales ahead of your interests.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday September 10  

Only you can answer this question, “Can I really afford how I am living?” 

If the answer is "yes," good job. If it's "no," you know what to do. If you were smart enough to ask the question, you're smart enough to fix the problem. 

Do the math. I've said it many times and I'll say it again. Calculating income minus expenses is the first step to being honest with yourself and your family. 

Start being honest today.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday September 11  

Never forget. 

God Bless the victims and their families.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday September 12 

Personal finance is not a mystery. If it is you're either over-thinking it or not even trying. Which is it for you?

Don't let finance intimidate you. It's a game of pluses and minuses. It's a game of not spending more than you make. It's a game played with simple rules on the playing field of reality.

Don't show up to the game with the wrong equipment. You'll find the equipment between your ears.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday September 13 

Since seven out of 10 people are living paycheck to paycheck you need to be ultra careful who you ask for financial advice.

In other words don't take advice from broke people. 

Do your own homework, take control of your finances and be honest. The only reason you aren't writing down what you spend is because you don't want to face the result.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday September 14 

I answer to the person who pays my bills. 

That's the person in the mirror I have to tell I just loaded up a 20% credit card to take a trip or buy something I'll pay on forever because I couldn't wait until I had the money to pay for it in full.

Are you answering to the person in your mirror? You should be.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday September 15 

I don’t have a scientific study to prove this, but it's my opinion that as your debt decreases so does the number of credit card offers you receive.

Wonder if a signal goes out to the credit card companies that says, “Stop sending. They are paying off their debts. They get it. Time to move on to easier targets.”

Refuse to participate in a game that's rigged for you to lose.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday September 16 

When you are completely out of debt, solicitation phone calls are actually kind of fun.

I take the call and talk up the poor person on the other end about how I have no debt but have money and don’t need their card. It's fun to make them hang up on you instead of you having to hang up on them.

Get control. Don't be afraid of a ringing phone. Drive those callers crazy instead of the other way around.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday September 17 

Annualcreditreport.com is the site to use to obtain free credit reports from the three major bureaus. Don’t be fooled by other sites. This one is the real deal.

You are entitled by law to receive a free copy of your credit report from each of the three major credit bureaus.

Once you clean up your report and are satisfied with its status, go to this site every four months and request a report.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday September 18  

Only buy what you need and can afford, not what you want. There, the scary “change your behavior” task is done. 

Many people disregard their personal reality and supplement their income with credit to obtain things they think they deserve. You only deserve what you earn, nothing more. 

Don't be a fool. It takes only the swipe of a credit card to get you into debt, but it takes forever to get out.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday September 19 

How can you be planning for the future if you aren't saving in the present? 

It’s just not possible...but I bet you already know that. 

Get out of debt and save for your retirement. Don't wait and do it later. There are a lot of things in life that can and will happen between now and later. Deal with the reality of now and chart your own course.

Happen to your life. Don't let life just happen to you.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Tuesday September 20 

Taking on debt is never the solution to a problem. Develop this mindset and you've achieved another behavioral change that will serve you well.

You can't borrow yourself out of debt. This house of cards will catch up with you.

You can't borrow yourself to prosperity. Using borrowed money to invest is akin to gambling.

You can't run your life on borrowed money. 

Don't borrow money.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Wednesday September 21 

Call it a spending plan, a cash flow strategy, or a budget. I don’t care what you call it, but having one is not a nicety it’s a requirement.

If you don't tell your money where to go and dictate each dollar's job it will disappear.

If you don't control your spending you eventually will crash. 

If you don't budget, get out of debt, and save for your future you will fail. 

Sorry, someone had to tell you this.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Thursday September 22 

Oh give it a rest. You aren't as mysterious as you would like to think you are, and those time-tested methods apply to you, too. Budgeting, planning, living within your means, not spending what you don't have. Yes, those are the methods I’m talking about.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Friday September 23 

Debt-free people don't talk about the points, rewards, or cash back features of their credit cards, and you sure don’t hear wealthy people extol the virtues of these devices.

No millionaire I know ever used these "tricks" to become financially secure. 

Don't fall for the tricks used by credit card companies to get your money. Note, I didn't say to get your business. They want your money, not your business.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round Saturday 
September 24  

If you have accounts sent to collection agencies you do know you have rights, correct? 

The sole purpose of the Fair Debt Collection Practices Act (FDCPA) is to eliminate abusive practices used by collection agencies. Read up on this and know your rights. 

Only you are going to care about you. Don't pay an agency or company to do this for you. Quit the pity party, face your debt, and know your rights.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Sunday September 25

If your house payment (principal, interest, taxes, insurance) exceeds 25% of your household income I'm the bearer of bad news. It's time to move. 

Payments more than 25% of your take-home pay create stress. The lawn is no longer as green, the patio no longer as peaceful, and the sound you hear is not just house character creaking, it's something breaking. 

Don't turn a dream house into a nightmare. Do it right.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Monday September 26 

It costs money to drive paid-for vehicles, too, and someday that paid-for vehicle will need to be replaced.

While car payments don’t have to be a fact of life, a car fund in a separate account is. Cars breakdown, tires need to be replaced, oil needs to be changed. These aren't emergencies, be prepared.


----------



## Bann

ProfMoneyWise said:


> Conquer Debt Year Round
> Monday September 26
> 
> It costs money to drive paid-for vehicles, too, and someday that paid-for vehicle will need to be replaced.
> 
> While car payments don’t have to be a fact of life, a car fund in a separate account is. Cars breakdown, tires need to be replaced, oil needs to be changed. These aren't emergencies, be prepared.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Tuesday September 27 

Nobody said getting out of debt would be fast or easy. Getting into debt is the fast and easy part.

Credit card companies couldn't care less about principal being repaid. They're in it for the interest. You would be, too, if you got 30% on money you loaned. They love it, too, if you miss a payment. Then they can load on fees and penalties.

They want to own you. Are you going to let them own you?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Wednesday September 28 

Keeping track of spending is easy. Looking at and owning up to what you are spending your money on is the hard part.

Start today. Write it down. Don't be scared of the result. Remember, you can change this behavior.

You are going to surprise yourself by how much money you will find just by opening your eyes.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Thursday September 29 

Never give anyone access to your bank account. 

Collectors play this game, promising to take only a set amount if you show a good faith effort and allow them access to your account. Then they clean you out.

Giving access and paying on-line are different. You authorize on-line payments. Giving access is opening the door and telling them to take what they want.

Big difference. Know what you're doing.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Friday September 30 

Using cash is a pretty good deterrent to identity theft, don’t you think?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round Saturday 
October 1  

Always take time to fill out warranty registration cards or do it online. It may come in handy. Whether you ever use it doesn't matter. The warranty will never work for you if you don't do your part. 

Don't buy extended warranties. They're rip offs, high-cost insurance policies pushed at the counter. If the store has no more faith in the product than that you shouldn't have faith in it either.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round Sunday 
October 2  

If you're paying the way I assume you aren't sending little Billy or Susie off to college to learn how to have a good time. You’re having the talk with them, right? 

The only person who should be living a life of leisure and being carefree on your money is you. Don't let your kids do that as they head off to college on your dime. You aren't doing them any favors and hurting your own future in the process.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Monday October 3 

List your debts smallest to largest. Pay them in that order. 

Pay as much as possible on the smallest and the minimums on the others. When the smallest is paid off, add that payment to the next largest and repeat until you're completely debt-free.

Include HELOC’s or other loans where you used your home’s equity. Don't include the original home loan; that's saved for last.

This is called the Debt Snowball.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Tuesday October 4 

Making a lot of money doesn't guarantee having wealth. 

There are people who make a large amount of money but who are still spending more than they make. Then there are those making a nominal amount of money who have more wealth than you would believe.

Read “The Millionaire Next Door” for a detailed study of this issue.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Wednesday October 5 

It’s impossible to think of absolutely everything that could go wrong and cost you money. But, that's no excuse not to plan for these things.

This is called an Emergency Fund and it needs to contain three to six months (minimum) of living expenses. This fund is separate from all your other funds and is not to be touched except in an emergency.

By the way, a vacation is not an emergency.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Thursday October 6 

In personal finance you can be on offense or defense but don’t be clueless. 

Have a budget, have an emergency fund, have a plan for your extra money but don’t go through your financial life surprised when things happen that cost you money.

Personal finance isn't a mystery. Personal finance isn't hard. Personal finance is personal. Get involved in your own finances, you have no other choice.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Friday October 7 

Our grandparents would be mystified at how much debt we have acquired. 

We probably would get some sympathy from them until they heard our reasons for being in debt. Then they'd think we were just stupid and deserved what we did to ourselves.

Time honored tip. Don't spend what you don't have. 

Try it and see what happens. Go ahead. All you have to lose is more debt.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round Saturday 
October 8  

You can't borrow your way out of debt. 

Consolidation loans, HELOC's, moving from card to card to lower your interest rates are all band-aids. Fix the problem; eliminate the debt. 

Those 0% credit cards come with 100% debt. 

Stop moving the debt around. By the time you pay a transfer fee, move the debt, and life happens you end up gaining nothing. 

Want to get out of debt? Pay the debt. It's that simple.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round Sunday 
October 9  

Would you admit you fell for a scam? That's part of the reason con artists get away with it. Embarrassment keeps people from reporting the crime. 

The deposed dictator scam still works today. For a con to work the mark must be desperate and/or greedy. The sane and careful don't fall for these. 

If it's too good to be true . . . it's not true. Be careful. You have what the thieves want. Guard it.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Monday October 10 

Live on less than you make and use the extra to pay off debt. 

You now owe me $3,500. That's about what the software costs that's supposed to help you pay off your bills and home early. But, you don’t need a computer to tell you if you spend less than you bring home you have some left over to play with.

Also, don't pay to set up a bi-weekly mortgage payment. You can make those extra payments yourself.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Tuesday October 11 

There is no rational reason against being financially responsible and prepared. Enough said.

Life is hard enough. Don't let the one thing you control, your personal finances, control you.

Know your income. Know your expenses. Do the math. 

C'mon folks . . . WAKE UP!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Wednesday October 12 

“Let me talk to your supervisor.” 

Learn those words and you'll get better deals. Ask for lower prices. Be polite, give them a chance to earn your business, but make sure the salesman knows you are very aware that you have options when it comes time to make the purchase.

Don’t be timid. It’s your money, so protect it.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Thursday October 13 

"The Total Money Makeover" by Dave Ramsey. 

Buy it, read it, and buy a copy for those you really care about. 

Dave probably won’t care if you loan your copy out either. 

Dave Ramsey Homepage - daveramsey.com. Check it out.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Friday October 14 

Opposites attract. Realize this. 

It's likely you both aren't savers, nor are you both spenders. But, both of you can agree to dictate where your money goes so it doesn't disappear.

If fear or shyness keeps you from asking the money questions before you get together you need to hold off getting together. You take on a person as a spouse you take on all the stuff that comes with him or her . . . including debt.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round Saturday 
October 15  

Want to be different? Get out of debt. That sets you apart from 70% of the people out there. 

Seven of every 10 people live paycheck to paycheck. Average household credit card debt is $9K and the average household has nine credit cards. 

These figures change daily. Unfortunately they're rising. 

Step out of the line of people jumping off the cliff. Be different. Be with us. We have room for you.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round Sunday 
October 16  

When you decided to get out of debt, and never get back into debt, you started swimming upstream. 

Stay focused because your financial responsibility will scare some folks. You'll certainly get comments from family, and you may even lose friends along the way. 

Smokers all want to quit. Overweight people all want to lose weight. Those in debt all want to be debt-free. 

Making it happen is the hard part.


----------



## Railroad

ProfMoneyWise said:


> Conquer Debt Year Round
> Monday September 26
> 
> It costs money to drive paid-for vehicles, too, and someday that paid-for vehicle will need to be replaced.
> 
> While car payments don’t have to be a fact of life, a car fund in a separate account is. Cars breakdown, tires need to be replaced, oil needs to be changed. These aren't emergencies, be prepared.



These are basics.  Agree that there are people out there who need the advice.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Monday October 17 

If you settle with a collection agency don't send them a dime unless you get in writing the details of your settlement from the agency.

When you settle make sure the words "with no recourse" are in the documentation. If they aren't, the agency can come back to you for the difference.

And, don’t give them electronic access to your accounts . . . EVER!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Tuesday October 18 

Only you can define what is "enough money." If you have everything YOU need, you're fine. Note "need," not "want."

Some say if you have everything you need and want you're a millionaire. 

It's ok to want the finer things in life, but it's only acceptable to have them if you can pay for them in full.

Use your wallet as a guide. If you can't pay for it in full today, you can't have it. Period.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Wednesday October 19 

Play a little game. If money were no object what would you do or buy? 

I can come up with about $800,000 worth of stuff; $750,000 of it is basically ridiculous.

The moral to the story is you really don't need that much to live pretty well.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Thursday October 20 

You hear about people who win the lottery and then go bankrupt. 

If they knew how to dictate where money goes and understood what it means to be financially responsible they wouldn't have this problem.

Knowing how to plan your finances not only gets you out of debt it prepares you to handle good fortune when it comes.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Friday October 21 

Look at it, analyze it, calculate it, store it, research it and go over it again and again. The only way to save money is to stay out of debt and spend less.

No magic formula here.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Saturday October 22 

Ever notice how store clerks look at you like you've lost your mind when you don't want another 10% off by getting a store credit card?

Of course, you look at these clerks like they've lost their minds when they act like they've never seen anyone pay cash before. Something about paying interest on my underwear just doesn't seem right.

Be polite, the clerk is just doing a job. But, say no nonetheless.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round Sunday 
October 23  

Use a credit card at a store and the clerks never check the signature on the back. 

Use cash and they hold up the bills to the light to check their authenticity. 

There's something wrong with this, don't you think?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Monday October 24 

My unofficial study shows a new car depreciates $10,000 during the first 25,000 miles. It depreciates another $10,000 during the subsequent 75,000 miles.

Why would anyone ever buy new?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Tuesday October 25 

Never confuse risk and stupidity. 

You are your own advocate. Don't do anything in your financial life, or any part of your life, without knowing the consequences of the risk you are taking.

If you give this due diligence you will guard against bringing stupidity into the equation.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Wednesday October 26 

Being obsessed with money isn't good. 

Being obsessed with getting and staying out of debt is good. 

Income minus outgo = YOUR REALITY. Deal with it.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Thursday October 27 

Blowing what took a long time to save happens way too often. Have this conversation with your kids before they head to college on your money.

English 101 is the same at a high-cost state school or a community college. If your kids don't have a plan let them be indecisive on someone else's dime. Perhaps their own.

They need to grow up. Don't throw money at them and hope for the best. Especially YOUR money.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Friday October 28 

Tax Credit: A $1 credit means you pay $1 less in taxes. 

Tax Deduction: A $1 deduction reduces the amount of taxable income by $1. This reduces the amount of tax you pay by the percentage your income is taxed as a result of the deduction. If you're taxed at 20% the $1 deduction saved you $0.20.

Know the difference. Congress plays word games to make you think you're getting something you aren't.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Saturday October 29 

Budgeting doesn't mean making do with less. Budgeting means making do with what you have. Big difference.

In personal finance the word budget means planning. You can't plan to have money that isn't there. You can dream, you can aspire, but don't plan until the money is real.

In other words, if you make $50,000 then live a $50,000 life, not one that costs $50,000.01. It really is that simple.


----------



## Wenchy

I agree with everything you say with the exception of store credit cards and bank credit cards.

I will open one up, save the 10% and then close the account.  The ones I've opened have no annual fee and no interest if I pay fully at the end of the month.

Same with my USAA card.  No annual fee and no interest if paid off monthly.  I get a nice credit to my auto insurance account or cash (if I want it) at the end of the year.  I've had the card for about 25 years.

I don't like carrying more than $10 cash for bridge tolls and such incidentals.

JMO.

I budget strictly and will never charge more than I can afford.


----------



## DoWhat

Wenchy said:


> I will open one up, save the 10% and then close the account.




Bad for your credit score.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Sunday October 30 

Making the decision to take control and become debt-free is liberating. Now, can you imagine how it will feel when you achieve it?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Monday October 31 

Any and all of these define scary. 

Debt. No emergency fund. No home maintenance fund. No car repair fund. No money set aside for Christmas, birthdays, or other known events. Adjustable rate mortgages. House payments totaling more than 25% of your take-home pay.

This is jump-off-a-cliff scary, and sadly too many are living like this. Don't be one of that crowd.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Tuesday November 1 

Romans 13:8 explains it this way: “Let no debt remain outstanding, except the continuing debt to love one another, for he who loves his fellowman has fulfilled the law.”

Love is one debt that's never paid off. No matter how much we have loved, we are obligated to keep loving one another and, more importantly, God for all He has done through His love for us.

However, FINANCIAL debt should not remain outstanding.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Wednesday November 2 

$120.00 - That's the minimum amount you agree to pay for putting $100 on a credit card at 20%. If you only pay the 2.5% minimum payment each month it will cost you over $300.

Finances are complicated when you factor in interest, double cycle billing, grace periods, transfer fees, APR's, APY's, amortization, monthly payments, etc.

Finances are simple when you don't spend what you don't have and use cash.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Thursday November 3 

Be realistic when you calculate the amount needed in your emergency fund for monthly living expenses. Don’t factor in the lattes.

Sit down and list what you really need. Dave Ramsey calls them the four walls: Food, Utilities, Housing, and Transportation.

Cable, booze, cigarettes, concert tickets, internet, and clothes shouldn't be on the list.

Get real. If you're in emergency mode, you aren't eating out.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Friday November 4 

"Will it matter 20 years from now?" 

This question pertains to every aspect of your personal finances, to every decision you'll ever make about them. Ask it often.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Saturday November 5 

Don't let frustrated creditors send you to collections. 

Be up front about your money problems with those you owe. More can be solved by engaging them in conversation than can be accomplished ignoring the problem.

Know your rights before the creditors abuse them. The Fair Debt Collection Practices Act is required reading. Know it, study it, use it. You still owe the money but you can control the situation.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Sunday November 6 

If the problem is that there isn't enough money to pay your expenses then you either need to make more money or reduce your expenses. It really is that simple.

As you look for income opportunities, remember to be very wary, very afraid of scammers. They just want your money!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday November 7  

The phrase “I deserve this” is a lie if you're using a credit card. 

You don't deserve anything you can't pay for in full. Don't ask the person next to you if they think this is wrong. You know the answer. Trust yourself. You answer to the person who pays your bills, not to the person who gives you the answer you want to hear. 

Pay cash. You may have less, but I promise you will owe less.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Tuesday November 8 

Walk in a store, look at the salesman, hold up your checkbook and say, “The full amount for what I want is right here. Only you can mess this up.”

Oh ok, be nice about it, but remember their game is to get you to pay as much as possible for what you want. You may want to let the salesman know you're playing your own game -- to pay as little as possible for what you want.

Then you can both go from there . . .or not.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Wednesday November 9 

Paid-for vacations are even sweeter when you get to return home in your paid-for car to your paid-for house and sit on your paid-for furniture and watch your paid-for television and . . . oh you get the idea, don’t you?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Thursday November 10 

Credit card companies make money when you spend. Don’t get all excited or think it’s a sign of responsibility when they give you access to that money. Take more pride in not participating in their scheme at all.

They couldn't care less about the principal being paid. They want the interest, fees, and late charges. That is free money to them.

Don't play this game 'cause you'll lose.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday November 11  

Our Veterans didn't sacrifice their lives so we could live in debt. They sacrificed so we could live in freedom. To do otherwise is to do them a disservice. 

Thank you Veterans, past and present. 

Read up on The Soldiers' and Sailors' Civil Relief Act (SSCRA) and pass along the information to anyone you think it can help today.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Saturday November 12

If you get paid weekly, budget for a week. If you get paid every two weeks, budget for those two weeks. Monthly? You get the idea. 

You can string weeks together if it makes sense to you. Don’t get frustrated and think you have to budget a perfect month, that doesn't exist for most of us. 

Budgeting takes months, if not years, to get right. Don't get frustrated and don't think it's a one time and done deal.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Sunday November 13

Don’t be afraid to reach out for help. 

There may be programs available to help you out of your financial problems provided you didn't just blatantly create them. I am told many hospitals will work out financing for healthcare, but you have to ask for that help first. 

Being too proud can hinder your financial freedom. Being proud is different from being stupid. Ask for help.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Monday November 14

You can’t live in a house of cards (pun intended) forever. Eventually those living a life fueled by borrowing will crash and burn. Stay focused on getting out and staying out of debt. 

You can't get ahead if you are in debt. 

You can't borrow your way to prosperity. 

You can't keep moving debt around and make it disappear. 

You can't ignore your problem and hope it away. Take control, fix YOUR problem.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Tuesday November 15 

Being debt-free allows you to truly enjoy good fortune when it pays a visit. But, if you're in debt and get lucky you know what to do with every cent of good fortune, right?

Let's say you inherit $10,000 and happen to owe $10,000 on a credit card. Do the right thing; pay off the card!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Wednesday November 16 

If you're living on a single income, or have an irregular income (like a sales job), your Emergency Fund must be a minimum of six months of living expenses.

If you are in a dual income living arrangement and both jobs are stable you may lean more toward the minimum of three months of living expenses in your Emergency Fund.

However, make no mistake. You must have an Emergency Fund. No exceptions.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Thursday November 17 

The only time it's acceptable to borrow money to get out of debt is when you sell that car you can’t afford and take out a loan for the difference between what you got for it and what you owe on it.

Remember to borrow a little more to buy a clunker to get you back and forth from home to your numerous jobs.

You'll hate having to do this, or at least you should.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Friday November 18 

You must make a commitment to yourself to pay off your credit cards. Once your cards are paid off, the money you were paying out is now yours.

It will be amazing how much money you make each month when you don't have to use it for credit card payments.

Being debt-free is liberating. Try it, and if you don't like it you can always go back into debt. Yeah, I'm sure you'll want to do that, huh?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round Saturday 
November 19  

No matter the size of your debt you can dig your way out. If it's large you just need a bigger shovel. There's no telling how long it will take, but it will never happen if you never start. 

Don't let the amount of debt be an excuse for not starting the process. Don't let how you got into debt be a deterrent, and don't let friends or family talk you out of starting the process. 

This is yours to fix so get started.


----------



## Railroad

Done yet?  The rest of us would like to see you done.  See:  wore out the welcome.


----------



## Proud_Nana

WHY?  I for one enjoy reading the 'wise' words everyday.  If you don't need or want the advise, then don't read it.




Railroad said:


> Done yet?  The rest of us would like to see you done.  See:  wore out the welcome.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round Sunday 
November 20  

How long will you have to budget, maintain an emergency fund, keep car and home maintenance funds, and always be thinking about personal finance? 

Answer: Forever 

This new way of thinking isn't a one and done type deal. However, changing your mindset to succeed in personal finance only has to be done once. 

Change the way you think, get your financial life in order, and keep it there!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Monday November 21 

An 18% credit card is 1.5% interest per month. 

If you owe $1,000 your interest will be at least $15 for the month. If your minimum payment is 4% you send in $40, of which $15 is interest. Next month your interest is figured on your new balance which is $975.

Do you see what I’m getting at? Don't be blind to the amount of money you're paying over and above what you actually used. Don't fall for their tricks.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Tuesday November 22 

The Conquer Debt Calendars have been criticized because they lack complicated formulas and spreadsheet equations.

Critics say it's boring, mundane common sense that covers nothing more than the importance of staying out of debt by living on less than you have, working from a budget, saving for emergency funds, and having a financial plan.

To my critics I say . . . “YOU BETCHA!”


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Wednesday November 23 

You walk by the booths at the carnival because they are rigged games, but yet you use credit cards.

Do you get what I’m trying to tell you here?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Thursday November 24 

Don't ruin this wonderful Thanksgiving holiday. It's the best holiday we have going. We eat, we watch football, and we aren't obligated to buy anyone anything.

Please don't ruin it by going into debt on Black Friday. You deserve to treat yourself better than that.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Friday November 25 

"Black Friday” is so named because it is the day retailers make their money. If you are participating it is only with cash and with a set budget on what you are going to spend. The day is full of pitfalls to get you to spend more than you have. So who’s going to win here? You or them?

Don't spend what you don't have!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round 
Saturday November 26 

Sensibility Saturday and Sunday follows Black Friday. 

This is when you take back those things you bought on credit on Black Friday. 

You’ve had your fun buying them, but it’s time to take them back. 

They aren’t yours and you know better.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round      
Sunday November 27  

When you're car shopping scour the private sales in the paper. There are a lot of people selling cars they can't afford. You get a good deal and you're helping them address their debt. Win/Win. 

If you're upside down on your car and the payment is killing your chances of success then get rid of the car. Price it for private sale and move on. 

Your next car may be a clunker, but it will be yours free and clear.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Monday November 28 

Budgeting an irregular income is harder than budgeting a set amount income. But, it doesn't get you out of having to do it.

Remember, while the income may bounce around your fixed expenses don't. Housing, utilities, food, gas and oil remain pretty constant. Tackle those first and the others will fall into place.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Tuesday November 29 

Prospective employers check your credit report. How does yours look?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Wednesday November 30 

The person selling the vehicle, be it dealer or private, has a number in mind. You need to do the same. If you don't, it's not a fair fight.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Thursday December 1 

"Paid-For Christmas" 

Don't put one present under that tree that you haven't paid for in full. This is your life, take control.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Friday December 2 

With all the resources available there is absolutely no reason to over-pay for a vehicle. There is Kbb.com or nada.com, just to name a few.

Let your top price be the amount you would get if you tried to re-sell the vehicle immediately after buying. This would be as a private sale, not trade-in. And. yes. this is a used car. Unless you have millions you have no reason to have a brand new car.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Saturday December 3 

As a borrower you are slave to the lender. Refuse to be a slave and start the process one dollar at a time.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Sunday December 4 

Needs and Wants: Needs are paid for with cash. Wants are paid for on credit. 

If you "want" something think of the interest you will have to pay. I hope you find you don't "want" it anymore.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Monday December 5 

The fact Christmas is approaching is no reason to spend money that isn't yours. Don't spend what you don't have. It's really that simple.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Tuesday December 6 

Think back. Do you really remember every gift you ever received? 

In other words, piling presents on the kids is going to be lost on them in the long run. While the memories of the gifts will fade, the damage to your personal finance can last forever.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Wednesday December 7 

Tell friends and family you're opting out of the gift exchange this year because you're addressing your debt.

If you're embarrassed it should be about being in debt, not about opting out of gift giving.

Opting out is a must.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Thursday December 8 

Presents under the tree that aren't paid for in full don't belong there. Don't do it, you know better.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Friday December 9 

If you're part of a couple, no presents at all for each other until you're out of debt. That's just the way it has to be.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Saturday December 10 

If you're angry about what this calendar has pointed out to you, direct that anger elsewhere -- your mirror to start.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Sunday December 11 

Service members Civil Relief Act (SCRA). 

If you're in the military, active or reserve, know what is available to help you. Check out information on this legislation. I want you focused on your own safety, not debt.

Thank you for your service.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Monday December 12 

Becoming debt-free is a great gift to your family. Write a letter to them, sign it, and put it under the tree to be opened and read on Christmas morning.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Tuesday December 13 

Former smokers will talk of wanting a cigarette and those who have lost weight will admit a longing for chocolate cake.

But you won’t find anyone who dug their way out of debt lamenting no longer having to pay for spending money they didn't have.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Wednesday December 14 

Money, in-laws, religion and kids. 

Money is the number one cause of divorce. The others fall in line after. Christmas involves all of these. Have you at least got number one under control?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Thursday December 15 

Make some deals. Tell anyone who is buying you a gift to pay down their debt instead. Tell them you'll do the same on your end of the arrangement.

Paid-For Christmas . . . spread the word!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round      
Friday December 16  

Christmas Gift Idea: Commit today to begin paying off your house. 

Yes, you can live in a paid-for house. Our grandparents would shake their heads at us for not understanding this, and our great-grandparents would be shocked and disbelieving we don’t already know.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round      
Saturday December 17  

Do away with “yeah but” and “I want” gifts this year.  Pledge that every gift you give will be purchased with money that is yours, and that you will have a “PAID-FOR” Christmas from this Christmas forward.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round      
Sunday December 18  

Christmas Gift To Self Idea:  Instead of living paycheck to paycheck live on last month’s income.  

It takes some discipline.  You save up enough money to cover a month's worth of living expenses.  When you have that amount saved you pay bills with that money.  

At the same time you deposit your current paycheck in the same account.  

You're always a month ahead and it’s a Christmas gift that gives all year long.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Monday December 19 

You might think a new car is a great Christmas gift. But, ask yourself: 

Would you rather have a $40,000 car and $5,000 in the bank or a $5,000 car and $40,000 in the bank?

Another thing nice about $5,000 cars is they are PAID-FOR in full, which is how your Christmas should be this year and forever more.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Tuesday December 20 

We all have “stuff.” But do you own your “stuff” or are you just holding it for the store?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Wednesday December 21 

Another Christmas Gift to Self Idea: Start a Home Maintenance Fund. Set it up to always total 1% to 3% of your home's value and keep it separate to handle all things related to home maintenance and upkeep.

If your home is older, lean toward 3% as your total. It's yet another shield against life’s happenings.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Thursday December 22 

The Financial Ghosts of Christmas Past, Present and Future. 

If you're not learning from the Past how to plan in the Present for a bright Future, your Christmases to come won't be worth looking forward to.

If you don't learn from the mistakes you made in the past you leave your financial future to chance and that's irresponsible, impacting not just you but those depending on you.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Friday December 23 

Collect all your credit card statements, put them in a box, and put the box under the Christmas tree.

Open the box on Christmas morning and stare at those statements. Vow that next Christmas will be different.

This gift is for you and your family. Each Christmas from this point forward will be better financially. This is a great gift to give and receive.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Saturday December 24 

Most people actually find money when they put pen to paper and do a real budget. Money always makes a nice gift. Why don’t you give yourself some this Christmas?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round      
Sunday December 25  

Merry "PAID-FOR" Christmas!!!!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Monday December 26 

The difference between you and 70% of the population is that the gifts you gave yesterday were PAID-FOR.

Another difference is that next month they'll get billed for the gifts. You won't. It's a cold lonely walk from the mailbox to the house when you're holding a credit card bill. Good thing that isn't you anymore, huh?

In February you won't be out the interest they're paying. In March . . .you get the idea.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Tuesday December 27 

Did you give debt as a gift this year? 

Buying gifts on credit and handing them to someone else who lives in the same household, on the same income is nothing more than handing them more debt. How can this be characterized as “gift giving?”

This advice is given today for a reason. Pack up those debt-riddled gifts and return them immediately.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Wednesday December 28 

Time to think about making some New Year resolutions. Here's one for you. 

Resolve to use only your debit card next year. You shouldn't possess any credit cards. A debit card can do everything a credit card can except create debt.

Not a bad resolution, and not a bad tool to ensure your debt-free life stays on track. Following this advice ensures no new debt.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Thursday December 29 

Use your debIt card, not your debt card. 

You just have to change one letter. Coincidence? I don't think so. Go look in the mirror, add "I" to the equation and never use a "debt" card again.

Not a bad resolution to make in a couple of days now is it?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Friday December 30 

Resolve to make decisions based on reality. 

It's a simple concept not often followed. People make X but live on Y. Instant gratification comes with a price tag that has to be financed with other people's money.

You know your income. Not what you want it to be, but what it is. You know your expenses. Not what you wish they were, but what they are. Write it all down.

Do the math, welcome reality.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Saturday December 31 

In the coming year you have absolutely no other choice but to rid yourself of your debts. Just beginning is liberating. You have to do this; you have no other choice if you want a real life.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Sunday January 1 

New Year resolutions come and go but being debt-free lasts forever. 

Your journey begins today. List all monthly income for your household. Next list all monthly expenses. Do the math. Are you in the red or the green? This is the first step to taking control.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round      
Monday January 2  

Income minus outgo equals a red number or green number. It’s that simple. In order to get out of debt the number MUST be green. 

Many people have no real idea how much they spend. If you spend more than you bring home you are headed for financial disaster. If you are in the green, then you need to ask yourself, "What am I doing with that extra money?"


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Tuesday January 3 

If you aren't sure about a financial concept say it out loud to yourself or try to explain it to someone. If it doesn't sound right or you can’t explain it you probably want to avoid it.

Personal finance is about the basics. Some advisors try to convolute the basics with fancy account names or tactics, but what it really comes down to is whether you have a clue about what you are making and what are you spending.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Wednesday January 4 

Want to be rich? You need to be debt-free first. 

Some people tout what they are worth "on paper." They add up the value of personal property and real estate in their name and what they would be worth if they sold these items. What they don't get is that most of the money made on the sale has to go to creditors to pay off debt.

Having real money that is yours and yours alone defines being rich.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Thursday January 5 

If you can’t buy it outright, you can’t afford it. 

Too many people get into trouble using the amount of the monthly payment as a guide to whether or not a purchase fits into their personal budget. Use the total cost of the item as your guide and you will never be beholden to anyone again. Plus, you won't be paying ridiculous interest over and above the purchase price.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Friday January 6 

Careful. Don’t judge people by appearances. The brand-new-car-all-the-time guy is probably up to his ears in debt while the modest-reliable-car guy is the one who wins when bank accounts are compared. Which one are you going to be?

I once heard that Wal-Mart founder Sam Walton drove around in an older model pickup truck even after he was worth millions. Do you think there's a lesson to be learned here?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Saturday January 7 

If there is no work where you live, move! 

You may have to sacrifice where you WANT to be for where you NEED to be. Auto Body specialists may follow hail storms to fix dented vehicles, construction workers may follow hurricanes to repair damaged homes, while others have to relocate due to corporate decisions.

Who knows, a change of scenery and people might be a good thing.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Sunday January 8 

Worry about the “ME-conomy” not the economy. Create a ME-conomy for yourself and place your worries there. You can’t control what others do but you can control what YOU do.

So often people judge where they should be in life based on what others have. Personal finance is not about perceptions or show but about you and your calculator. It's about not having debt. It's about owning what you have, not what others have.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round      
Monday January 9  

When you get out of personal debt (credit cards, cars, student loans), the next step is building a fully funded emergency account that maintains three to six months of living expenses. This is a requirement for true financial peace. 

Next, put a plan in place for your retirement. Then remember your kids' education. Now what? Pay off that house. All that done? Welcome to building real wealth.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Tuesday January 10 

If you are in debt and still investing you are working against yourself. Get out of debt and then you will skyrocket financially.

To invest one minute, then pay interest the next is like spinning your wheels. You are investing in hopes of 10% plus gains but paying more than that in interest on debt. Does this make sense?

Get out of debt, then invest.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Wednesday January 11 

Start teaching your kids early about the value of money. Teach them to always save part of what they earn doing chores or receive in gifts. Open a savings account for them and teach them about interest. Above all else, teach them not to spend what they don’t have!

Don't give the kids money. Make them work for it. Point out that without effort on their part there is no money. This teaches the lesson of value.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Thursday January 12 

Don't buy the extended warranty. If you have that little faith in the product maybe you shouldn't buy it to begin with.

Having said that, homes need maintenance, cars break down, appliances wear out. These are facts of life. If you need a warranty for added comfort, instead put the money in an account and "self insure." If you never use the money it is still yours. Win/Win.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Friday January 13 

When cigarettes were $1 a pack (yes, they once were) it was hard to make the case that quitting would save a lot of money. That argument is pretty easy to make now.

If you are able to buy cigarettes at $6 a pack you are able to pay your bills. Stop saying otherwise. You look ridiculous.

Author's note: I am a former smoker, so no sympathy here.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Saturday January 14 

All you need is Term Life Insurance worth 10 times your income. Avoid high-priced insurance with investment features that aren't that good anyway. You can do better on your own.

Do your own research. Don't ask the salesman. If you do it right, by the time your 20-year term policy runs out you will have enough tucked away to be self insured. You don't need a policy to last your "Whole Life."


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Sunday January 15 

I understand a home loan. But I will highly doubt any student loan, rant and rave about any car loan and won't even consider any other debt, especially credit card debt.

As for that home loan don't get sloppy. Home loans should be no more than a 15-year fixed mortgage where the principal, interest, tax and insurance payment is no more than 25% of your take-home pay.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Monday January 16 

Always ask for the “cash discount.” If they say there is none, look at them quizzically and say . . . “really?”

If you have cash you have power. You have what the salesman wants. Use this to your advantage. Rarely is the price as shown final.

Learning to negotiate. It is all about paying a fair price for a fair product. At least do your part.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Tuesday January 17 

Complain about Congress but don’t act like them. 

Most Americans believe those in office are representative of us. I agree since 70% of us are living paycheck to paycheck and practicing out-of-control debt-ladened spending. We (you and me) are the 30%. We don't spend what we don't have and we think those who do are STUPID.

Do you want Congress to be the role model for your kids? You need to be the role model.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Wednesday January 18 

As a couple you have to work the $’s together. If you refuse than one is in charge of everything and the other has no vote. Now how ridiculous do you want to look? Get involved.

Have budget meetings. Those of you that enjoy the numbers do not force it on the other. Those of you that do not enjoy the numbers do not force it ALL upon the other. Budgeting and spending is a team sport. So suit up and take control!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Thursday January 19 

The only good debt is NO debt. 

If you develop this mindset you will find ways to work around ever borrowing money again. It's a behavior change that will serve you well forever.

If you don't have the cash then don't buy it. You still will live until tomorrow, and the best thing about tomorrow is that you won't have added to your debt.

It is so simple it works.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Friday January 20 

Be financially prepared to lose your job tomorrow. You hope it never happens, but if it does you must be ready.

You will be accused of being a worrier. However, if always being prepared for a job loss, a furnace failure, a transmission breakdown, an unexpected trip due to a family emergency, (insert your emergency here), then I guess we are just that, worriers.

At least we're prepared worriers.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round       
Saturday January 21  

Emergency funds are for emergencies, not Disney. The only thing the words have in common is both end in “Y.” 

Emergency funds are three to six months of basic living expenses kept in a separate, not to be touched, account. You may never have to use these funds, but if you do you'll find having the funds set aside will turn emergencies into mere annoyances. 

You also will find tremendous peace of mind.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Sunday January 22 

Never, ever, mix money and family or money and friends. 

Lending money to someone you know changes the dynamic between the two of you. Don't let money ruin a relationship.

If you want to help someone that badly just give them the money without any expectation of them paying it back.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Monday January 23 

Don’t confuse being able to afford a house payment with being able to afford living in the house. Don’t let home maintenance and repair surprise you.

Keep 1% - 3% of a home's value in a Maintenance Fund to be used for projects like painting or landscaping, roof repairs or appliance upgrades.

Don't be caught by surprise.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Tuesday January 24 

When a debt-free person says, “This is not what I paid for,” they mean it. 

Debt-free people use their own money to buy things, not someone else's money. They expect to get exactly what they want when they use their money to make a purchase. Debt-free people do not suffer fools, liars, or shoddy workmanship.

Debt-free people have a lot more to consider than people using plastic, but also have a lot more to gain.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Wednesday January 25 

All the anger and frustration that comes with debt can be avoided. 

You know who ran up those bills. Don't try to act like it wasn't the person in the mirror.

Now stop feeling sorry for yourself and channel that anger into positive energy and passion at work (and at the second job if necessary) to save money to pay off those debts.

Someday you will be debt-free. Believe it!


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Thursday January 26 

Some people don’t get it. They're convinced you're depriving yourself of what debt can get for you.

You try to help them understand, but if they won't help themselves there's nothing you can do except set an example.

Remember, seven out of 10 people live paycheck to paycheck. You are the minority. Validation you're doing the right thing comes from financial peace, not from what others think.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Friday January 27 

If you want a pre-packaged "system," call Jenny Craig. If you want a class, go to school. The secret to being debt-free is in your mirror.

The easiest part of my job is telling you what you already know. The hardest part of my job is getting you to listen. The reality is you really don't need me at all.

Only you can fix you.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday January 28

Being debt-free is easy.  The hard part is giving all your money to creditors every month and realizing how much you are wasting in interest and fees.

If this upsets you, it's a good indication you are ready to change your behavior, get out of debt, and never put yourself in this situation again.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday January 29  

Do you want to maintain the status quo or do you want to suck it up for however long it takes and change things forever? 

If you don’t do anything about your debt situation you'll never move forward toward true financial security. 

Is the way things are today the way you want them to be in your future?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round     
Monday January 30 

Don’t tell me, tell the person in the mirror you are sick of being in debt. Look that person in the eye and say it out loud.

Some people are in debt due to circumstances beyond their control, but the majority put themselves in debt. You have to change the way you think about money, change your spending behaviors, to help that person in the mirror reach the stated goal.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round       
Tuesday January 31  

The definition of “Speculate” is “to engage in any business transaction involving considerable risk or the chance of large gains, especially to buy and sell commodities, stocks, etc., in the expectation of a quick or very large profit.” 

The richest of the rich never go "all in" when it comes to investing. 

Those in debt shouldn't go in at all. Only invest if debt-free.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Wednesday February 1

Being debt-free” is the first piece of any “investment strategy.” 

Investing is risk-based, but paying off debt is a no-brainer. Many think they should do both, when, in effect, they are paying out more money than they can ever hope to gain.

Investments are often at risk of being lost completely. Don't complicate personal finance. Get out of debt, then invest. Gains then are truly gains.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Thursday February 2

The solution is in your mirror. Go have a heart to heart with that person. 

I can tell you. Others can tell you. You can read it. You can hear it. But, until you want to be debt-free, beholden to no one financially, and truly in control of your personal financial life, all the facts, figures, and feel good motivation in the world will not mean a thing or help in any way.

Only you can fix you, no one else.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Friday February 3

Using credit is your agreement to overpay. 

A $1,000 item paid for in cash costs at most $1,000 and you own the item then and there.

A $1,000 item purchased with an 18% credit card will cost you $2,114.41 ($1,115.41 in interest) and you will not own the item for 153 months.

Are $1,000 things worth $1,000 or $2,114.51 in your world?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Saturday February 4

Unless you pay in full you don’t own anything. It can't be said more simply. 

If you drive a car off a lot and show your family the new vehicle you just bought with a loan, you basically are showing them someone else's car.

Do you want to own your property or do you want to rent it at ridiculous rates?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Sunday February 5

You can’t know how much you have, or don’t have, until you put it on paper. Make that budget, don’t leave it to guesswork.

You must figure out how much money you are bringing home and how much is going out the door.

You must write down for a month everything you spend money on. I think you are going to be surprised.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Monday February 6 

Seven out of 10 people don’t budget, think debt is normal, and live paycheck to paycheck. Why follow the crowd? Come on over here, there is plenty of room and we are easy to spot. We are the ones smiling.

Having a financial plan sets you apart. Don't be like the majority. Tell your money where to go, give each dollar a job, and rid yourself of all debt.


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

Conquer Debt Year Round
Tuesday February 7

Debt breeds fear and limits your options. Is this how you want to live? 

If you have debt you become fearful of losing your job and aren't mindful of opportunities that may present themselves.

It's hard to reach for opportunities when you are weighed down by debt and the worry and frustration that comes with it.

Get out of debt and rid yourself of fear.


----------



## Metrocrap




----------



## ProfMoneyWise

First one was posted on February 8th so I kept it up here in somd.com for a year.


----------



## Proud_Nana

No more posts of advise ?


----------



## ProfMoneyWise

I followed a calendar I wrote called Conquer Debt Year Round.  I've got more but they have not been edited professionally so I'm holding them until I complete the second calendar.

I figured I would post them for a year and the year was up on February 7th.

I do post Monday - Friday on Twitter which then re-posts on Facebook.  Feel free to tap in to either (@KirkMunsch on Twitter or Kirk Munsch on Facebook) and I hope that they help.  

If my way of thinking slams into some . . . it is supposed to.  We walk the talk and the resulting Financial Peace is priceless.

I had a person the other day mention to me they were not going to pay more on their house because it went down in value.  I asked them if they had a car payment.  They said, "yes"  I said, the car went down in value but you don't balk about paying on that one.

I got a sigh, a shake of the head and a "there you go again."

Somewhere along the way we started borrowing as if we have forgotten that we have to pay it back.


----------

